# Eye Injuries



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I know that was a novel... but c'mon any one have some experiences with eye injuries?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had a couple bumps/ scratches that they caused themselves, but never another rider with a tree branch. Ouch!

Did your vet also recommend keeping him out of direct sunlight & wearing a flymask? Usually that helps with some of the pain and keeps dust & bugs off of the tearing as well as any leakage of the medicine. Those meds are usually greasy unless he gave you drops.

Poor guy, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not a vet, but I am a human eye doctor.

I really cannot see much at all the pictures you posted, so it is really hard to make an assessment. It might look like there is some central cloudiness in the first picture you posted. If he did physically get poked in the eye with the tree branch, it is possible he could have a corneal abrasion. Especially when you are dealing with vegitative matter (like a tree banch), there is the possibility it could lead to a fungal ulcer if it gets infected. Or a bacterial ulcer, if he does indeed have a compromised cornea. Again, I can't tell in your pictures. 

The cornea does heal quite quickly on its own, but it depends on the size of the abrasion (anywhere from 24 to 72 hours) . It is never a bad idea to use antibiotic ointment as a prophylaxis treatment. However, you should not use a steroid because if he did get any fungal matter in the eye, a steroid will make it worse. And I actually know some vets that put a contact lens on the eye to act as a bandaid to protect the cornea from the eyelids blinking over the abrasion (like you would in a human). But again, since we have a fungal risk, no contact lens!

If he did get an abrasion and it does not heal and/or forms an ulcer, it could lead to scarring and decreased vision. 

So chances are, the meds your vet gave you were antibiotics. 

It's only been a couple days, so I wouldn't begin to be extremely worried yet. Do you see a cloudy or hazy spot on his cornea? Or is he just squinting his eye and having discharge?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a horse i treated for a eye injury was half way across his eye ball it took months to get it healed. I was putting medicine in it 4 to 5 times a day plus he was kept in the barn during the day. Was only aloud out after dark brought in before the sun came up his eye was pretty badly injured though. He did heal up and lost no sight in that eye vet credits it to my putting medicine in his eye 5 times a day i did this with out fail. His owner was sure hed be blind she was in tears when she saw how well his eye healed.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

CCH said:


> I've had a couple bumps/ scratches that they caused themselves, but never another rider with a tree branch. Ouch!
> 
> Did your vet also recommend keeping him out of direct sunlight & wearing a flymask? Usually that helps with some of the pain and keeps dust & bugs off of the tearing as well as any leakage of the medicine. Those meds are usually greasy unless he gave you drops.
> 
> Poor guy, I hope he feels better soon!


Yeah I feel so bad for him  I freak out when I have dust in my eye, I imagine what he went through was SO much worse.

Right now he has a small paddock attached to the stall that the vet said to keep him in, I asked if I should lock him up but the vet said he would be able to determine if it was bothering him or not. Fly masks unfortunately do not last in my barn... there is a horse right next to mine that always takes it off. Unless anyone knows of a super duty fly mask?



beau159 said:


> I am not a vet, but I am a human eye doctor.
> 
> I really cannot see much at all the pictures you posted, so it is really hard to make an assessment. It might look like there is some central cloudiness in the first picture you posted. If he did physically get poked in the eye with the tree branch, it is possible he could have a corneal abrasion. Especially when you are dealing with vegitative matter (like a tree banch), there is the possibility it could lead to a fungal ulcer if it gets infected. Or a bacterial ulcer, if he does indeed have a compromised cornea. Again, I can't tell in your pictures.
> 
> ...


Oh wow I hit the jack pot! I brought the bad camera out this morning, but after work tomorrow when I go to put his medicine on again I'll bring the nicer one, and try to take pictures before I add medicine (he gets touchy after).

It was VERY cloudy the first day but after that the cloudiness went down majorly.

I think you're right and the vet said he had a corneal abrasion (RIGHT in the middle of the eye poor guy) and he did give me antibiotics for the medicine.

He just looked so sad that first day, I'm not sure why (as it was his eye that got punctured) but both of his eyelids were HUGE, the swelling went down the next day so I suppose it was just a normal reaction.



spirit88 said:


> I had a horse i treated for a eye injury was half way across his eye ball it took months to get it healed. I was putting medicine in it 4 to 5 times a day plus he was kept in the barn during the day. Was only aloud out after dark brought in before the sun came up his eye was pretty badly injured though. He did heal up and lost no sight in that eye vet credits it to my putting medicine in his eye 5 times a day i did this with out fail. His owner was sure hed be blind she was in tears when she saw how well his eye healed.


 OW! I hope his doesn't last that long! I'll be SO happy when he's back to good  I was a little worried about blindness and won't be completely happy until he 200% better.



I told my mom Sunday about the eye (she gets worried about my animals) and she got all worried and said he better not get blind because otherwise we'd have to put him down, and that a horse with one good eye couldn't have a happy life. :-? I told her there's many happy horses who are even completely blind, haha!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry you and your horse are going through this. 

My girl T suffered a trauma to her eye, which resulted in uveitis. Standard treatments (it is also recurring) are approximately 2 weeks. So don't panic. Keep doing what your vet instructed you to do.

About the fly mask, I researched and found the Guardian Fly Mask. Super! And has truly aided in helping my girl to be comfortable and helps in preventing some recurring episodes.

Good luck to you.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Sorry you and your horse are going through this.
> 
> My girl T suffered a trauma to her eye, which resulted in uveitis. Standard treatments (it is also recurring) are approximately 2 weeks. So don't panic. Keep doing what your vet instructed you to do.
> 
> ...


What was the injury your horse had?

I looked up Guardian Fly Masks they look nice but oh so expensive! After the vet bill and an upcoming truck purchase I may have to look for a cheaper substitute.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to respond, I just got back from a friends. Her horse was showing signs of colic.

The injury T had looked like something had poked her in the eye and it ulcerated. From that , from what I understand, she developed uveitus. We had to do a combination of atropine to open the pupil, and then an antibiotic ointment. The atropine was applied 3 - 4 x's the first day along with the ointment, and then just the ointment 3-4 x's a day for 2 weeks. With this was a regiment of buffered aspirin to aid in the reduction of inflammation.

Since then, we've had a few recurrences per year, with last year having only one. I know the routine, and have a great working relationship with the vet, so treat it myself with phone support from the vet. Building up her immune system became a priority, as she is over 20 and the immune system "weakens". Can only hope that this continues to help in preventing any more recurrences.

The Guardian mask is pricey, but is very well made and has held up for us now for 5 years. She can't rub her eyes with it like a typical mask, so she can't further irritate her eye, especially during a recurrence.

I'm sure your horse will be fine, and good for you for calling your vet asap. Eyes are not something to wait and see imo. My girl has lost sight in her right eye, and now has limited vision in the left due to cataracts. But so far she is adjusting well and is still taken on the trails.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

So I'm actually a big fan of catheters for eye injuries because getting those **** meds in there is so hard sometimes (especially when the eye really hurts or is extremely swollen).

We had a pony at the barn who had debris blown into her eye and she rubbed the snot out of it before anyone noticed her eye was swollen shut, the abrasion on her cornea was probably almost the size of a dime and she had some cloudiness.

She had to get LOTS of meds in her eye, including something made from her own blood (I was not exactly paying attention to the vet, I was playing gofer and getting everything everyone needed to make that pony comfortable, so I don't know what it was from her own blood).

Anyways, the point is, no struggle to get the meds in (yes she was not very please when she felt the meds go in, but you always KNEW they got in her eye 100% without poking her eye or fighting with her). It helped with a quick recovery, although she was confined to a stall.

A fly mask would be extremely bneficial, to prevent rubbing as well as possibly getting other irritants in it.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Sorry it took so long to respond, I just got back from a friends. Her horse was showing signs of colic.
> 
> The injury T had looked like something had poked her in the eye and it ulcerated. From that , from what I understand, she developed uveitus. We had to do a combination of atropine to open the pupil, and then an antibiotic ointment. The atropine was applied 3 - 4 x's the first day along with the ointment, and then just the ointment 3-4 x's a day for 2 weeks. With this was a regiment of buffered aspirin to aid in the reduction of inflammation.
> 
> ...


Wow 5 years is good! Right now even with all my expenses I'm considering it. I'm so worried about him loosing his sight  I just want him back to 100% good again!



yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> So I'm actually a big fan of catheters for eye injuries because getting those **** meds in there is so hard sometimes (especially when the eye really hurts or is extremely swollen).
> 
> We had a pony at the barn who had debris blown into her eye and she rubbed the snot out of it before anyone noticed her eye was swollen shut, the abrasion on her cornea was probably almost the size of a dime and she had some cloudiness.
> 
> ...


The vet was talking about this today too.


Okay here's an update... unfortunately not a good one D:

I had to work later than I planned today so I went to the barn RIGHT after, so I wasn't able to get my camera, but I will try to get pictures tonight or tomorrow. 

Anyway, I get to the barn and run to his stall HOPING to see better results than yesterday and he isn't even opening his eye anymore. When he did squint it open (was never open more than 50% even when he was looking at something, yesterday it COULD open all the way but he kept it at about 50% resting) it was a yellowish cloudy color and the area he cut it was white. 

I called the vet and he said he was on a call right now but he would come by and look at it this afternoon. 

I'm going to be getting medicine in his eye at all times of the day now. I work morning unfortunately (6 AM so it's really really hard to get out before then), but I'm going to try to get my mom/brother to be able to put it in his eye (right now he's a fighter with it, doesn't want anyone touching that eye) for the morning at least, and then on my lunchbreak I'm just going to have to drive straight to the barn give medicine and drive straight back, and then right back out after work.

I just want my pony better  seeing his eye SO bad today dropped any good feelings I had about his recovery.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hang in there it takes time the horse i doctored took a while before the swelling went down. He spent alot of time with it closed and putting meds in was a fight their eye is sore. Just get that medicine in there at least 4 times a day if possible 5 times it will get better. Hasnt been that long ago so be patient as far as medicating i gave the horse i doctored some carrots to chew on made it a little easier.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Hang in there it takes time the horse i doctored took a while before the swelling went down. He spent alot of time with it closed and putting meds in was a fight their eye is sore. Just get that medicine in there at least 4 times a day if possible 5 times it will get better. Hasnt been that long ago so be patient as far as medicating i gave the horse i doctored some carrots to chew on made it a little easier.


Thanks for some positive words. I did find out some treats do help the medicine go down :wink:

-sigh- well Yesterday night the vet came out, we had to sedate him and he put some stuff in his eye and did a flush from his nose that didn't work. So now I'm upping the times I'm going to the barn to put medicine on. My friends doing this morning while I'm at work, and then I'm going right after work and various times throughout the afternoon.

The vet says in three days if he isn't better he should be taken to a clinic. :shock: His eye looks SO bad though... I'm going to be getting that medicine on that sucker all times of the day! He needs to just get better my poor boy.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, so today I was able to get the medicine in at 5 different times during the day. It's actually improving pretty quickly! 

The swelling has gone down significantly (the lower lid is still slightly swollen, but he got one poke on his eye lid too so I don't think it's as related to the eye) and he's opening it more! BUT it's still this GROSS orange/green murky color, though it is looking less cloudy. In one day I guess this is good progress from yesterday where he couldn't open it and it was even more murky colored.

Tomorrow I'm going to try VERY hard to get it in there 5 times during the day again, cause I think that's helped the most, I just wish I wasn't working!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

If you need any help, let me know... I don't mind going down and trying to wrestle meds into Rei's eye if need be


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> If you need any help, let me know... I don't mind going down and trying to wrestle meds into Rei's eye if need be


Thanks Jonette  Right now it takes two people to get it in his eye unless it's me (I got a good system down now lol). I got tomorrow covered I think, I have two people doing the morning for me, I'm going to the barn on my lunch break and right after work, and then two more times in the evening.

Saturday may be more trouble though, so if I run out of helpers I'll give you a text! I appreciate the offer


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know 2 people that have had eye injuries with their horses.

The first was a weanling that punctured her eye. Yep, it was oozing directly from inside the eyeball. My friend had to use antibiotics multiple times a day. Her and the vet worked together to create a contact that they used on the filly to save the eye. She also made "sleezy flymask" type thing with a cone over the eye that was injured to prevent dust and flies from affecting her. A regular flymask wouldn't work. The filly was able to keep her eye and regained her vision back. The newspaper wrote a story on it, it's pretty cool.

The second friend that had issues has a horse with blue eyes. He has moon blindness, and one of the eyes got an ulcer and she thought that she was going to remove the eye. Vet gave her steroids and antibiotics and some other stuff that she had to put in the eye, every 2 hours...Yes 2 hours I said! for days. He was on bute for the time being. He eventually will have to be put down because of his eye issues but so far, he is doing okay. The other eye has a high chance of developing an ulcer as well and if that happens, she will put him down. She keeps a UV Flymask on him year round to deter the rays from the sun.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

We had to treat a couple of eye injuries, too - one of ours was blunt injury, we think from a toe of a boot. (We bought the horse at an auction, and they were trying to 'train' him to be ridable in the ring for a better price....but it backfired when the 'trainer' kicked him in the head to make him flex or turn.) The eyeball itself was full of blood and it was gray-green on the surface with the clot behind. Very strange and very painful. Meds 6 times a day for about 4 weeks, then 3 times a day for another few weeks. Our vet kept in touch with an equine ophthalmologist for consultation, and the horse healed up perfectly. It took about a year for the whole clot to be broken down and go away. 

The other injury was a scratch injury, we think from weeds or brush in the pasture, which caused a corneal ulcer. Again, meds multiple times per day for a few days, and then less often for more days. She healed up nicely but had a tendency to rub the eye (I think they are itchy when they heal), which set us back a little from time to time. 

Both horses are fully healed now, and have full vision. 

Good luck, it's very time consuming but if you can get the infection cleared up, and the ulcer healed, things will get better. If there's blood inside the eye from the puncture, or if the gel-like liquid in the eye has leaked through the puncture a little, the internal part of the eye may look awful and take a long time to heal, but be patient. Mother nature is pretty awesome if we can give her a helping hand and then stay out of her way.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder if one of these fly masks would stay on him better. It has a zipper instead of velcro. I think Bo and Brandy would have a harder time getting it off... tho I think it's Bo who most likely is the Culprit

Amazon.com: Lycra Fly Mask Comfort Plus: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Thanks Jonette  Right now it takes two people to get it in his eye unless it's me (I got a good system down now lol). I got tomorrow covered I think, I have two people doing the morning for me, I'm going to the barn on my lunch break and right after work, and then two more times in the evening.
> 
> Saturday may be more trouble though, so if I run out of helpers I'll give you a text! I appreciate the offer


I can give him peppermints! im good at that! lol


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> We had to treat a couple of eye injuries, too - one of ours was blunt injury, we think from a toe of a boot. (We bought the horse at an auction, and they were trying to 'train' him to be ridable in the ring for a better price....but it backfired when the 'trainer' kicked him in the head to make him flex or turn.) The eyeball itself was full of blood and it was gray-green on the surface with the clot behind. Very strange and very painful. Meds 6 times a day for about 4 weeks, then 3 times a day for another few weeks. Our vet kept in touch with an equine ophthalmologist for consultation, and the horse healed up perfectly. It took about a year for the whole clot to be broken down and go away.
> 
> The other injury was a scratch injury, we think from weeds or brush in the pasture, which caused a corneal ulcer. Again, meds multiple times per day for a few days, and then less often for more days. She healed up nicely but had a tendency to rub the eye (I think they are itchy when they heal), which set us back a little from time to time.
> 
> ...


Great to hear some positive stories!! I really hope his eye heals quicker than a couple months... I'm aiming more for a couple weeks tops haha. 



Cinnys Whinny said:


> I wonder if one of these fly masks would stay on him better. It has a zipper instead of velcro. I think Bo and Brandy would have a harder time getting it off... tho I think it's Bo who most likely is the Culprit
> 
> Amazon.com: Lycra Fly Mask Comfort Plus: Sports & Outdoors


I like the zipper idea, but I don't know about that one in particular, the review said it got into the eyes.



robohog said:


> I can give him peppermints! im good at that! lol


Reily loves peppermints! Works out perfect, haha.



His eye is looking better swelling wise. The color is still hideous but he's keeping it open more. I'm wasting time for another 30 minutes before I head down there again, we have two more times for medicine tonight. I'm SO glad I live 5 minutes from the barn....


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Frustrating...*

So the past.. 4 days I have been out at the barn 5 times a day to put medicine in. I thought his eye was looking much better. It still has a poke-y spot in the middle (I'm going to remember to bring a camera one of these days...) but the swelling has gone down tremendously and I'm starting to see a blue-ish tone to his eye again. Well I called the vet today to have him come out tomorrow for a check up and he calls me back while I'm running errands and leaves a message saying he'll be at the barn in 10 minutes. By the time I got his message he was already there and gone.

Anyway I called him back and he said he didn't like how his eye was looking. It is still slightly swollen (MUCH better than a couple days ago) but most of the yellow boogers have stopped and he's opening it much more. Well the vet said he had his eye shut pretty tight but that he was looking at him outside (in the sun). He's worried about a fungal infection.

It's so frustrating it feels like I'm doing all this work for nothing! I'm also leasing him out right now, and don't want to loose this lease for a couple of weeks of no-riding.

I'll hear back from the vet tomorrow, I'm hoping it's good news but he's thinking as of today he might need to go to a clinic :-( Anyone taken a horse to a clinic? How much should I plan on spending? (I'm a college student so this money thing is touchy for me but I know he's worth it)


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

No idea how much it costs. Sorry to hear the vet is not thrilled with how it looks. He's probably concerned because even thought it's lots better, it's still got a ways to go, which may mean the treatment needs to be changed to address a fungal infection. 

If he has a fungal infection, of course, the sooner you get on top of that the better - you have a lot to lose and as you say, he's worth it. The 'up side' to a clinic is that they can make sure the meds are administered by putting a little tube into the eyelid which allows very frequent dosing of the meds and keep an eye on things to make sure the healing is progressing as it should.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> No idea how much it costs. Sorry to hear the vet is not thrilled with how it looks. He's probably concerned because even thought it's lots better, it's still got a ways to go, which may mean the treatment needs to be changed to address a fungal infection.
> 
> If he has a fungal infection, of course, the sooner you get on top of that the better - you have a lot to lose and as you say, he's worth it. The 'up side' to a clinic is that they can make sure the meds are administered by putting a little tube into the eyelid which allows very frequent dosing of the meds and keep an eye on things to make sure the healing is progressing as it should.


Yes, I'd rather be a bit proactive and save the eye. Ugh this is stressing me out so much! In the around 4 years I've owned my horse he hasn't seen a vet besides for shots and floating. I took that a little for granted I guess.


I feel kind of guilty because I'm stressed out over this for selfish reasons. I'm in the process of buying a new vehicle (mine has not too many miles left) which is expensive, show season is about to start and I don't want to loose my lease (which has helped me afford my horse while being a student). And of course I hate that my horse is in pain and even in risk of losing his eye and I just want him better again!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I totally understand. My experience with horses is, as soon as you decide how to spend your money, along comes a big expense or vet emergency with a horse. Our most recent eye injury was with my new mare while she was on 30-day trial with me...I could just imagine her losing her vision before the sale was final. :-(

Just talk to the vet - he knows you and if he thinks you're responsible, he could set up payments to help you over the hump...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> I totally understand. My experience with horses is, as soon as you decide how to spend your money, along comes a big expense or vet emergency with a horse. Our most recent eye injury was with my new mare while she was on 30-day trial with me...I could just imagine her losing her vision before the sale was final. :-(
> 
> Just talk to the vet - he knows you and if he thinks you're responsible, he could set up payments to help you over the hump...


Oh no about the mare! Did the eye end up okay? (I need to hear lots of positive stories right now lol)

Luckily my vet is super good with things like that, he understands a lot.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Oh no about the mare! Did the eye end up okay? (I need to hear lots of positive stories right now lol)
> 
> Luckily my vet is super good with things like that, he understands a lot.



Yes, she healed right up, full vision, not head shy. Coming as it did during my 30 day trial, I didn't get to really check her out for trails but I bought her anyway. Today she's my steady-eddy trail buddy and I love her to pieces. 

Modern medicine can do lots of amazing things and so can mother nature. Since your vet felt this was NOT a "do it today" emergency, versus "tomorrow we need to talk about going to the clinic", I'd think that he's being careful and cautious but isn't freaking out. So, it's too soon to tell. I really like it that he is talking about the clinic instead of a loooonnnngggg "wait and see" approach. At the clinic they can sedate him, take really good pics to send to equine specialists (ophthalmologists) (if there isn't one on staff), and clean it out or whatever they need to do; they can treat it and see from hour to hour how it's progressing. All good things.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Yes, she healed right up, full vision, not head shy. Coming as it did during my 30 day trial, I didn't get to really check her out for trails but I bought her anyway. Today she's my steady-eddy trail buddy and I love her to pieces.
> 
> Modern medicine can do lots of amazing things and so can mother nature. Since your vet felt this was NOT a "do it today" emergency, versus "tomorrow we need to talk about going to the clinic", I'd think that he's being careful and cautious but isn't freaking out. So, it's too soon to tell. I really like it that he is talking about the clinic instead of a loooonnnngggg "wait and see" approach. At the clinic they can sedate him, take really good pics to send to equine specialists (ophthalmologists) (if there isn't one on staff), and clean it out or whatever they need to do; they can treat it and see from hour to hour how it's progressing. All good things.


Good about the mare!!

That's true! I feel better about a clinic too, especially now that I have to be out there 5 times a day. It's going to get harder as of Wednesday when I'm back at work cause I'm working full time and I think I've pushed the limit for 'extended lunches' with my boss. I just hope it isn't going to be as expensive as I think it will be.

Ah there needs to either be a time machine so I can go back and have him avoid the stick OR some type of miracle medicine that will make him better... tomorrow.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

It's crazy how fast his eye can change. Starting this afternoon it started having more drainage from the actual puncture (ewww I know). He also started fighting the medicine more today :-(

I remembered a camera, but it was a crappy one so the pictures aren't the best. I have found the better camera so I'll get that tomorrow. Also these were taken after I cleaned and added the medicine so he was more sensitive about his eye and I could not find a way to turn off the red eye flash thing so he kept squinting for every picture...

comparison of his eyes.









This is the best picture I have but bad lighting (I'll use natural lighting tomorrow). The white dot is the actual puncture and you can see the cloudy color around it (it does have a hint of blue which is hard to see) it might also be hard to believe this is MUCH better than a couple days ago.


















 I kinda wanted to avoid the clinic at first, but if this is fungal I think clinic might be necessary.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, his eyelid isn't nearly as puffy and swollen looking. Yesterday Kendra said his eye looked like a popped blister.... I'm glad it's looking better, hope it's not fungal..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Still not good pictures .... but from what you are describing, he probably has a corneal ulcer. As far as if the ulcer is bacterial or fungal, that's the question. If it is bacterial, the drops you have should be doing the trick .... but honestly? You should be putting them in MORE than 5 times a day. And I say that because with a human who has a corneal ulcer, we are talking doing an eye drop at least every hour (maybe slightly more or slightly less depending on the severity). Ulcers are NOT a good thing. Even if they do resolve, they can leave scarring behind. 

Anytime you see that white cloudiness in his cornea, those are white blood cells that are trying to fight off the infection (they are called infiltrates when found in the cornea). You can have infiltrates without an ulcer, but from how you describe how light sensitive he is and how he does not want to open his eye, I suspect it is an ulcer. If it was simply infiltrates, it probably wouldn't be as bad. 

I would recommend you take him in so they can culture the infection and find out what it is. Because, if it is a fungal ulcer, he needs anti-fungal medications and NO steroid. But if it is only a bacterial ulcer, you need to continue the anti-biotics and add a steroid because that will get rid of the infiltrates. 

The longer you futz around with this, the higher chance you are going to have of scarring. And possibly, if the infection cannot be controlled, removing the eye completely. 

Again, an equine eye and a human eye have a lot of similarities between the two. If my human patient has an ulcer, infiltrates, or any corneal involvement, I am seeing them every single day for an appointment and monitoring, and they are doing a lot of drops round the clock. 

The other thing that if it is just a bacterial infection, a treatment option would be to get a larger size contact lens (yes, human ones!) and soak it in anti-bacterial drops, and then put it into his eye. Then the contact lens can protect the abrasion, while also releasing medicine at the same time. But you canNOT do that with a fungal infection --- you'd be adding fuel to the fire. That's why it would be a good idea to culture and find out what it is. 

Again, I cannot see much at all in your new pictures (maybe a little in the second one), but if I had a patient come in with a cloudy area even half that ratio, we'd get agressive about it and fast.

Now that I look bad at the third "new" picture you posted, even though the photo is quite blurry, the infiltrate does appear to have very "feathery" looking borders, rather than distinct borders. Would you agree, looking at him in person? Fungal ulcers usually have feathery looking border. Bacterial ulcers are well-defined areas. 

This is obviously not a horse eye  but I want to try to show you what I mean. This is a feathery fungal ulcer.










And this is a bacterial ulcer, that has more well-deinfed edges.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Still not good pictures .... but from what you are describing, he probably has a corneal ulcer. As far as if the ulcer is bacterial or fungal, that's the question. If it is bacterial, the drops you have should be doing the trick .... but honestly? You should be putting them in MORE than 5 times a day. And I say that because with a human who has a corneal ulcer, we are talking doing an eye drop at least every hour (maybe slightly more or slightly less depending on the severity). Ulcers are NOT a good thing. Even if they do resolve, they can leave scarring behind.
> 
> Anytime you see that white cloudiness in his cornea, those are white blood cells that are trying to fight off the infection (they are called infiltrates when found in the cornea). You can have infiltrates without an ulcer, but from how you describe how light sensitive he is and how he does not want to open his eye, I suspect it is an ulcer. If it was simply infiltrates, it probably wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to type that out! I really appreciate it! I just looked at the pictures I posted at the beginning and realized it still has a long way to go. Amazing how bad it got withing those five days (and then got better... believe it or not this was a HUGE improvement from just a couple days ago when the vet had to sedate him). 

My vet is going to be calling me tomorrow morning with the official word of what he thinks I should do (clinic or not) and until then I'm keeping up with the medicine. I'm hoping very badly it's NOT fungal.

Since it is for sure an ulcer, how will this affect him long term? If he heals 100% will it affect his vision? Ah this has all been crazy I'm SO ready for my horse to be back to normal again :-(


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Wow, his eyelid isn't nearly as puffy and swollen looking. Yesterday Kendra said his eye looked like a popped blister.... I'm glad it's looking better, hope it's not fungal..


Thanks Jonette! I hope not either :-( I want my pony better again!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Now that I look bad at the third "new" picture you posted, even though the photo is quite blurry, the infiltrate does appear to have very "feathery" looking borders, rather than distinct borders. Would you agree, looking at him in person? Fungal ulcers usually have feathery looking border. Bacterial ulcers are well-defined areas.
> 
> This is obviously not a horse eye  but I want to try to show you what I mean. This is a feathery fungal ulcer.
> 
> ...


You know what off the top of my head I could not tell you, but I will check first thing in the morning and I'll bring the HD camera so I can get better pictures! 

Thanks for those examples, I have a hunch that his is fungal from those. But I want to double check tomorrow.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww poor Reily! I hope he feels better


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

happy123 said:


> Aww poor Reily! I hope he feels better


Me too :-(

Well I remembered the camera today... unfortunately I think he's doing a little worse. He was covered in yellow boogers when I came out and was extra sensitive to having his eye messed with. I cleaned it up and put medicine on (had to do it twice because he put up such a fight the first time). When I got the camera out though it had that darned red eye thing too! And he was very suspicious of my hanging around his eye so much.









That's the best picture I could get. He just had breakfast so he wasn't one for standing still either and all the others were blurry. I really tried to look at the ulcer to see if it was frayed or not, but it was so darn hard with him moving around or shutting his eye! I know the pictures a little shiny but maybe somebody will see something there. Supposed to here from the vet today.. hoping for good news.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate to say it, but if you look close kind of on the right side of the whitish area... there are frays


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I hate to say it, but if you look close kind of on the right side of the whitish area... there are frays


I can't tell if it's because of the reflection or not though. When I was looking at it in the barn it looked more circle like, but it was impossible to tell. I'm about to go out again though so hopefully he'll be less touchy without his breakfast waiting.

I'm on pins and needles waiting for the vet to call, I think I rather just get him to the clinic asap so he can get better without any more complications.


And just asking again: Anyone take a horse to a clinic before? How much can I expect to spend?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

That eye looks pretty bad id be doing medication every two hours around the clock. Looks like it would be pretty sore also the more you can medicate the better the horse i doctored spent the first two weeks at the vet clinic. They did medication every hour around the clock.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> That eye looks pretty bad id be doing medication every two hours around the clock. Looks like it would be pretty sore also the more you can medicate the better the horse i doctored spent the first two weeks at the vet clinic. They did medication every hour around the clock.


Oh I am trying my hardest to get out as much as possible.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Oh I am trying my hardest to get out as much as possible.


I honestly think if you can afford to take him to a clinic for two weeks to let them doctor that eye i would do that ASAP. The horse i doctored spent two week at the clinic. I think the cost was 1,800$ but they got him past the really bad part. Hate to say this but it looks way worse then the horse i cared for id be worried he lose the sight in that eye.By all means if you can afford to take him to a clinic i would they can deal with this easier then you can. Plus someone is there to medicate all the time and they can traq him if needed to make it easier on him. Best of luck and hugs to your poor boy. spirit88


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> I honestly think if you can afford to take him to a clinic for two weeks to let them doctor that eye i would do that ASAP. The horse i doctored spent two week at the clinic. I think the cost was 1,800$ but they got him past the really bad part. Hate to say this but it looks way worse then the horse i cared for id be worried he lose the sight in that eye.By all means if you can afford to take him to a clinic i would they can deal with this easier then you can. Plus someone is there to medicate all the time and they can traq him if needed to make it easier on him. Best of luck and hugs to your poor boy. spirit88


Thank you. The vets coming out in an hour and we're going to talk about what's best (I've seen my vet more in this last week than I have total in the 3-4 years I've had my horse..)

This scares me so much  I just want to be able to ride my horse like normal again and not worry about coming to the barn every two hours.

Right now I'm thinking he's going to the vet too... that $2,000 scares the crap out of me though :-(

Today he's been much worse with the medication, I've had to twitch him the last two times which was best for both of us. I wasn't getting dragged around his stall and I knew the medicine was getting in each time.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Let me know what happens iam sure that eye is very painful thats why hes being a pill to medicate. Look into making payments if you have to at this point i think he will be better of at a clinic. Might not be so high priced were you are the vet we have is on the high side for prices but hes good.Yeah the every two hours is a pain wasnt so bad for me i have my horses in my back yard so i just walk out the back door.Even if he loses sight he will ajust to it. He will be ridable again just need to be patient and get that eye healed up. Spirit88


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

We had a very similar thing happen. Unfortunately a very tiny piece of the thorn was stuck in. his eye, and he had to have surgery to remove it. Our vet called in a specialist to do the surgery. The horse is fine now, but it was very unnerving....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, I hope he gets better! Poor guy!

Just for future refernece for otners who may read this, for very minor issues I have had luck with the Vetericyn Ophthalmic Gel. Our gray mare has sensitive eyes and one of them will occasionally swell shut if irritated. I use that gel and a fly mask and it seems to help. It kills bacteria and is steroid free. Worth the money to have in the vet box.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Bad update.*

Just got back from giving my horse his 6th dose of medicine today and seeing the vet. The vet says he thinks it's fungal and something is eating away at his eye. He did a reflex test and thinks he has lost vision in that eye.

I'm not a cryer, or even a very emotional person normally. But when the vet said there is little chance he still has vision I broke down and started crying, I sat in his stall for a long while and my dog came and sat with me. I cried the entire way home and I'm on the verge of tears again. When I tell the multiple people I have waiting on news I will probably start crying again. I'm still in shock this is even happening. This is something that happens to other people's horses that I read about and say, "Oh poor horse, poor people!"



spirit88 said:


> Let me know what happens iam sure that eye is very painful thats why hes being a pill to medicate. Look into making payments if you have to at this point i think he will be better of at a clinic. Might not be so high priced were you are the vet we have is on the high side for prices but hes good.Yeah the every two hours is a pain wasnt so bad for me i have my horses in my back yard so i just walk out the back door.Even if he loses sight he will ajust to it. He will be ridable again just need to be patient and get that eye healed up. Spirit88


Thank you! We're deciding which clinic to go to now. There's one a state away that's more specialized and there's one in town that is my vets competitor who my vet doesn't think will be able to save the eye if there's a chance.



calicokatt said:


> We had a very similar thing happen. Unfortunately a very tiny piece of the thorn was stuck in. his eye, and he had to have surgery to remove it. Our vet called in a specialist to do the surgery. The horse is fine now, but it was very unnerving....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was yours as bad? Was your horse reactive? Does he have sight now? I'm trying to stay optimistic but it's so hard. It seems like all this work has been for nothing.



COWCHICK77 said:


> Wow, I hope he gets better! Poor guy!
> 
> Just for future refernece for otners who may read this, for very minor issues I have had luck with the Vetericyn Ophthalmic Gel. Our gray mare has sensitive eyes and one of them will occasionally swell shut if irritated. I use that gel and a fly mask and it seems to help. It kills bacteria and is steroid free. Worth the money to have in the vet box.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will add that to my emergency kit at the barn, thanks.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, so sorry to hear about Reily. I'm sure he will pull out of it, he is a sweet and smart boy and I'm sure he will adapt if his sight is indeed gone in one eye. The first horse I ever leased as a kid was blind in one eye and you never would have known it....

I hope whichever place you choose to take him, gets him up and going in no time.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you know if he does endup blind in one eye he will ajust to it we owned a horse who lost sight in one eye he was fine. Give that sweet horse a hug for me HUGS to you hang in there we are here for you. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry...I hope that is not the case and he comes out of it!

If he don't- I just seen a real fancy paint horse last weekend at the ranch rodeo, blind in his left eye but he sure was a dang nice rope horse. 

Sending good thoughts


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear about Reily. I'm sure he will pull out of it, he is a sweet and smart boy and I'm sure he will adapt if his sight is indeed gone in one eye. The first horse I ever leased as a kid was blind in one eye and you never would have known it....
> 
> I hope whichever place you choose to take him, gets him up and going in no time.





spirit88 said:


> Sorry to hear that you know if he does endup blind in one eye he will ajust to it we owned a horse who lost sight in one eye he was fine. Give that sweet horse a hug for me HUGS to you hang in there we are here for you. Sending healing vibes your way.





COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh, I am sorry...I hope that is not the case and he comes out of it!
> 
> If he don't- I just seen a real fancy paint horse last weekend at the ranch rodeo, blind in his left eye but he sure was a dang nice rope horse.
> 
> Sending good thoughts



Thanks you guys. I know he would do fine blind in one eye he is such a strong trusting smart horse, but I still feel so terrible about it. I am hoping right now that he KEEPS his eye. The vet mentioned they may have to take it.

Today he was just so sweet, I love this horse so much. Even with me adding medicine to his eye, twitching him, etc. he hasn't been head shy at all (besides absolutely not wanting medicine in his eye). I was going out of his stall, and before I locked it he opened it (he knows how to open and close his door) walked up to me and put his head on me like a hug. He wasn't rubbing, wasn't itching, just sat there slightly leaning on me, and let me hug his face. I leaned my face on his head too, and we just sat there for a good five minutes. This was before I found out the news.

We've been through so much together, he has done anything and everything I've asked, has been there for me in my rough times, and I can honestly say is is my 'heart horse' (we are almost too alike). I would do anything to make this horse better. I've been trying so hard and I feel like I've failed him.

The vet took pictures and is e-mailing them to the specialty place a state away, they'll be able to shed more light on the subject and say whether it's savable or not.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

OuttaTheBlue You have not failed your horse you are doing everything you can do he will pull through one way or another. Sounds like your doing a great job of doctoring him sometimes these things are out of our control.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> OuttaTheBlue You have not failed your horse you are doing everything you can do he will pull through one way or another. Sounds like your doing a great job of doctoring him sometimes these things are out of our control.


Thank you for saying that. I'm probably taking this harder than my horse, but I hate that he has to be the one to go through the actual pain :-(


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

i recently had a mare take out no joke at least a dime sized CHUNK of her eye. Keep it clean and flush daily and injectable banamine to keep them comfortable in a dark stall with no wind. It took her nearly three months but she can believe it or not SEE out of the eye again. It still looks kind of odd where the eye grew back as there are a lot of bloodvessels, but she still has her eye, and she can see


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> i recently had a mare take out no joke at least a dime sized CHUNK of her eye. Keep it clean and flush daily and injectable banamine to keep them comfortable in a dark stall with no wind. It took her nearly three months but she can believe it or not SEE out of the eye again. It still looks kind of odd where the eye grew back as there are a lot of bloodvessels, but she still has her eye, and she can see


Wow what a great story!! He definitively has a 'dip'. I will be SOSOSOSOSO happy if he can see with that eye after this is all said and done.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm hoping for you that the vet thinks there's a chance to save his eye. You've done everything the vet told you to do, and against crazy odds - I've been amazed at how you've pulled in your horsey friends to help you with the meds. 

My vet told me once that sometimes horses don't heal in spite of doing all the right things; sometimes they heal in spite of doing all the wrong things; and sometimes they heal if you do nothing at all. You've done your very best and your best is all you can do. 

I'm going to be very unpopular here but I have to say this - I don't know what your situation is, but this is not your family, or a child, or medical treatment for you, this is a horse. It might be a good question to ask your vet about the clinic prices to try to save the eye, (where there will never be a guarantee of success), versus maybe a simple operation to remove the eye and get this over with and let him heal. 

He sounds like a great horse and he'll be a great horse even if he loses the eye. What you said about him putting his head on you as if to hug you - he knows you're trying to help him. My heart breaks for you - this is a really tough situation and I know you're trying to make the best decision for him. 

Hang in there!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

OuttaTheBlue The picture in your avatar is that the horse with the bad eye i love his blue eye. From one of your other post sounds like you have a real bond with him that bond will pull him through this eye injury. Hugs to you both spirit88 getting a bad lighting storm gotta go.


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

Aww, I can only imagine the pain BOTH of you are going through! I hope his eye gets better!
And if not, hey! At least he has another eye. (I know it's hard to be optimistic about losing an eye... But you gotta try. Hehe, that rhymes. )
Don't stress too much over this - you did your best. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Our horse's eye looked very much like your horse's. It was a couple of years ago, so the details are a bit fuzzy, but if I recall correctly, we had to put an ointment in it for several days before the surgery, and then for about a week after., as well as keeping him confined and keeping a fly mask on. I left him at my mom's during this time as she has stalls and I don't. His eye is totally fine now, he didn't lose his sight and is doing well. It took almost a week from the time of the initial injury until the surgery. I wish you the best of luck.
Kathy


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> I'm hoping for you that the vet thinks there's a chance to save his eye. You've done everything the vet told you to do, and against crazy odds - I've been amazed at how you've pulled in your horsey friends to help you with the meds.
> 
> My vet told me once that sometimes horses don't heal in spite of doing all the right things; sometimes they heal in spite of doing all the wrong things; and sometimes they heal if you do nothing at all. You've done your very best and your best is all you can do.
> 
> ...


I've considered this a lot actually. I know from what the vet said the chances of him regaining sight is very little (and that just kills me... up until I talked to him yesterday I was hoping for a full recovery, I mean wasn't I doing everything right?) but I want to save that eye. He is my show horse and I want him to show without everyone looking funny or possibly getting a biased judge (we've already been 'biased' against once just because he was white... and an actual bias not an "I didn't place, the judge hates me!")

Thank you for the support. It is so hard right now, because funds are limited. I have some money saved up for a truck that I'm going to have to put towards vet bills instead. My parents are going to help me a little too, and they're advising going the realistic way instead of the pay 5000 for a chance of saving sight option. But something will always bother me if there was a chance he could have saved his eye, or sight.



spirit88 said:


> OuttaTheBlue The picture in your avatar is that the horse with the bad eye i love his blue eye. From one of your other post sounds like you have a real bond with him that bond will pull him through this eye injury. Hugs to you both spirit88 getting a bad lighting storm gotta go.


Yes, that's my boy. He was in my senior pictures. I've always loved his eyes, which is probably why I want to fight so hard for him to KEEP his eye. The vet says right now he has no vision from that eye, and he's already adjusted so well. I can come up to that side and hug him without him flinching, yesterday my dog wanted to play fetch so she was throwing a ball around that side and he didn't even raise his head.
Thank you for your support too! Good luck with that storm, I've never been a fan of lightening lol.



That One Chick said:


> Aww, I can only imagine the pain BOTH of you are going through! I hope his eye gets better!
> And if not, hey! At least he has another eye. (I know it's hard to be optimistic about losing an eye... But you gotta try. Hehe, that rhymes. )
> Don't stress too much over this - you did your best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! It's just such a freak accident I hate that it has to end like this. It's been one heck of a week! What I can't wait for are posting recovery pictures, whether eyeless, blind, or with sight. I'm ready for my horse to be done with the pain.



calicokatt said:


> Our horse's eye looked very much like your horse's. It was a couple of years ago, so the details are a bit fuzzy, but if I recall correctly, we had to put an ointment in it for several days before the surgery, and then for about a week after., as well as keeping him confined and keeping a fly mask on. I left him at my mom's during this time as she has stalls and I don't. His eye is totally fine now, he didn't lose his sight and is doing well. It took almost a week from the time of the initial injury until the surgery. I wish you the best of luck.
> Kathy


Do you know what caused your horses and how much the surgery cost? (sorry if that's too personal) I would DIE (of happiness) if he had that quick of a recovery and kept his eyesight.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Wow what a great story!! He definitively has a 'dip'. I will be SOSOSOSOSO happy if he can see with that eye after this is all said and done.


 The vet saw her a week after it happened. (happened on christmas eve) I kept it very clean flushed and her on the banamine. When he looked his response was WHOA! He said because it was not infected and clean and she was comfortable he said there would be no problem letting it heal naturally since the globe itself was not punctured but we were close. You could see iris. He said the easiest way would be to just remove it and sew the eye closed. I just didnt want her to lose her eye even if she could never see out of it again. So here we are nearly 4 months later and it looks great. we've tested it and she can see out of it though I dont know the detail (maybe only shadows?) but she is not spooky on rides or anything like she has vision problems out of it. I'll see if I can get a photo of the eye currently today so you can see


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> The vet saw her a week after it happened. (happened on christmas eve) I kept it very clean flushed and her on the banamine. When he looked his response was WHOA! He said because it was not infected and clean and she was comfortable he said there would be no problem letting it heal naturally since the globe itself was not punctured but we were close. You could see iris. He said the easiest way would be to just remove it and sew the eye closed. I just didnt want her to lose her eye even if she could never see out of it again. So here we are nearly 4 months later and it looks great. we've tested it and she can see out of it though I dont know the detail (maybe only shadows?) but she is not spooky on rides or anything like she has vision problems out of it. I'll see if I can get a photo of the eye currently today so you can see


Sounds like yours might have been in better condition than mine  For the first dose of medicine today my horse had goobers all over his face I had to clean up. I couldn't bring myself to look in his eye today. Before I could so I could help make it better, but now that it's virtually hopeless I'm back to being squeamish.

The vet's supposed to call today with news from the big vet clinic in Kansas regarding the pictures of my horses eye!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

so sorry to hear about this. Hunter got poked in the eye last year. No where near as bad as your poor baby. I was a mess, I hate when they are hurt. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

There was a tiny piece of thorn in my horse's eye from getting poked by a bush on a trail ride. I can't remember exactly how much the surgery cost, but I know the total vet bill was under 2000, I want to say it was only about 1200.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> so sorry to hear about this. Hunter got poked in the eye last year. No where near as bad as your poor baby. I was a mess, I hate when they are hurt. Sending healing vibes.


Oh I am a mess, all last night I was bawling (which I am kind of ashamed of..). Someone got me Ben and Jerrys and pizza which helped a little, hah. Today I'm much better though, and more in a 'game-plan' mode again. For some reason whenever I see my horse I have a gut feeling this is going to end better than I think, but then again my horse has always been my best therapy and has always made me feel better about whatever was troubling me.



calicokatt said:


> There was a tiny piece of thorn in my horse's eye from getting poked by a bush on a trail ride. I can't remember exactly how much the surgery cost, but I know the total vet bill was under 2000, I want to say it was only about 1200.


Under $2000 would be a-ok with me. I can't go over 5 grand for sure.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A bit late to the party, but my mare injured her eye last fall. Granted, this was the skin around the eye and there was only very minimal scratching on the eye itself, but here's the injury:









With daily treatment, the wound was completely gone in three weeks. No scarring, no bulging, nothing. Good luck!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> A bit late to the party, but my mare injured her eye last fall. Granted, this was the skin around the eye and there was only very minimal scratching on the eye itself, but here's the injury:
> 
> View attachment 92737
> 
> ...


Yowch!! Glad your pony is okay!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Feeling optimistic.*

Here is a picture from this morning of him with his dog  They were so cute, my dog kept bringing him the ball and he just sniffed it and looked disappointed when it wasn't an apple.










I am feeling optimistic today! I just have a gut feeling we're going to see a full recovery. The vet didn't call so I called him, the clinic in Kansas didn't get the pictures yesterday so he's sending them again today. -sigh- so another day of waiting.

BUT the vet seems much more gung-ho about this whole deal today (ummm that's the correct word right? heh). We're going to continue anti-bacterial as well as start on a fungal medicine. He's going to have to be locked in his stall with zero light (which means I can put a fly mask on finally!) for a couple of days. I also have the great support of so many people at the barn who are all rooting for him and offered to help me keep up with his medicine!

I've never spent as much time on the computer OR at the barn as I have this past week... there's not a whole lot to do when you only have an hour and a half before you go back to the barn.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts for a speedy and uneventful recovery for your beautiful boy!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

OuttatheBlue......... If I had a human patient come in with an eye looking like that from the picture you posted yesterday, I am not going to expect them to see out of that eye ever again. 

I'm really sorry to be the "debbie downer" but you have severe ulceration and infection in that eye. In my opinion from the picture, it is just too far gone to get under control. And even if you did get rid of the infection, he is going to have severe scarring. 

You see in the photo that you posted where the top center of the eye doesn't have a light reflection on it? That's where it's ulcered because there is no longer corneal epithelium covering it. Epithelium is the outer layer of the cornea that protects it. Once you have a break in the epithelium, the eye is compromised and bacteria or other invaders can get it. I am assuming he scratched his eye on the tree branch initially, got vegatative matter in the eye (left behind), and bacteria got in there too, and you've got a festering mess. 

You do realize that a bacterial culture takes at least 24 to 48 hours before you even have results? That means he's going to sit around for at least 2 more days with an anti-biotic drop that is not affective. Clearly the bacteria (or possibly fungus) in his eye is not susceptible to the drop. To me, this eye looks like you've not done ANY treatment to it. It should not still look like this, even if you haven't been doing the drops often enough (every hour). 

He could have a resistant form of bacteria (like MRSA) that is not responding to the eye drops.

If he doesn't have a fungal infection, you NEED to get a steroid on that ASAP, if you do still want to try to at least save his eye. 



> Just got back from giving my horse his 6th dose of medicine today and seeing the vet. The vet says he thinks it's fungal and something is eating away at his eye. He did a reflex test and thinks he has lost vision in that eye.


I don't mean to sound rude, but your vet seems to do a lot of thinking, but not a lot of action. 

This should have been cultured a long time ago, for how bad it looks. And prescribing drops only 5 times a day is not even close to correct for a huge abrasion and infection like this. 

And yea, the inflammation is eating away at his eye because this is not being kept under control. 



> the vet seems much more gung-ho about this whole deal today (ummm that's the correct word right? heh). We're going to continue anti-bacterial as well as start on a fungal medicine. He's going to have to be locked in his stall with zero light (which means I can put a fly mask on finally!) for a couple of days. I also have the great support of so many people at the barn who are all rooting for him and offered to help me keep up with his medicine!


Zero light will help your horse's comfort. Light is very painful to an infected, abraded eye, especially one so affected as his. 

The more often you can get these drops in OuttaTheBlue, that's going to help his chances. And when I say more often, I mean as often as *every 15 minutes*. Around the clock. No joke. Alternate between the anti-biotic and the anti-fungal. This infection is BAD. If you've got people willing to help at the barn, enlist their help. I'd feel much better if you could also add a steroid to his treatment and crack down on that inflammation, but since we cannot rule out that it's not a fungal ulcer, you cannot add a steroid because that would be throwing gas on the fire. 

However, let me just say it again. I do not expect him to have vision out of that eye, even if this resolves. He may be able to see light and some degree of shadows from objects, but you are going to have serious scarring as a result of all the inflammatory damage. 

I would love to be wrong about that, for both you and your horse's sake, but I am just trying to be realistic. 

I really wish you guys the best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

The mare in question hasnt come around the gate for a photo op  its windy today so I will get it asap i didnt forget. Had a foal born this am..


but just wanted to say she goobered non stop for the first two weeks and it took her nearly two weeks for the eye to not be swollen enough so we could see the damage fairly well. Her eye was completely cloudy until about 6 weeks after and as it started to heal it got clear again. Today it is completely clear but like I said the portion that healed looks kind of weird as its a bunch of blood vessels. 
Vet said it took 6 weeks i believe for the blood vessels to grow to the edge of the injury, but after that point it would fill in rather quickly... and he was right.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay figured I'd do an update. I STILL haven't heard from my vet about Kansas clinic (when I was supposed to find out yesterday morning) I called him at 12 and no reply yet (4 hours later). I understand he's busy but I can't afford to keep waiting SO I called the clinic in town and am waiting for that vet to get back to me, hopefully my horse gets in tonight as I'm going back to working full time tomorrow and my boss has NOT appreciated my extra long lunch breaks and constant talking about how I need to get medicine in my horses eye.



beau159 said:


> OuttatheBlue......... If I had a human patient come in with an eye looking like that from the picture you posted yesterday, I am not going to expect them to see out of that eye ever again.
> 
> I'm really sorry to be the "debbie downer" but you have severe ulceration and infection in that eye. In my opinion from the picture, it is just too far gone to get under control. And even if you did get rid of the infection, he is going to have severe scarring.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input. I can't give up now though. What you said may very well be true, but I don't want to make it self-fulfilling by believing it. Until someone is about to take my horses eye out OR my horse is completely healed and still blind, I refuse to believe those are the only options.

The weirdest thing is as you mentioned how sensitive he should be to the light, today he walked right into the sun and just stood there. But he did have his UV fly mask on.

BUT you're right about getting medicine in there more often, SO as of 12 today I have gotten medicine in 7 times (it's 4 now). I worked until 12 so I had to depend on others to put medicine in this morning, and unfortunately he isn't nearly as nice with them as he is with me (and they had two people!) so we're not sure how much medicine got in this morning unfortunately.

I'm frustrated because as of right now, there has been no fungus medicine even though the vet has been mentioning getting some (he has to order it for me to pick up). Hopefully the clinic helps this because I am TIRED of waiting around letting his eye get worse (though right now it looks the same/a little better)



GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> The mare in question hasnt come around the gate for a photo op  its windy today so I will get it asap i didnt forget. Had a foal born this am..
> 
> 
> but just wanted to say she goobered non stop for the first two weeks and it took her nearly two weeks for the eye to not be swollen enough so we could see the damage fairly well. Her eye was completely cloudy until about 6 weeks after and as it started to heal it got clear again. Today it is completely clear but like I said the portion that healed looks kind of weird as its a bunch of blood vessels.
> Vet said it took 6 weeks i believe for the blood vessels to grow to the edge of the injury, but after that point it would fill in rather quickly... and he was right.


WOW! My horse's eye is cloudy too, this is a good story I appreciate it!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

OuttaTheBlue you sure are having your share of problems hope you get him to the clinic soon so they can get it healed.If you lived closer to where iam id say bring him here id doctor him every day around the clock.Iv done this for freinds over the years iv taken in sick starved horses to bring them back to health. I took in the one horse with a injured eye and got him healed up. So yeah i love horses alot and when i can help someone out with their horse i do. I have sevral people who say if your horse is sick or injured bring it to spirit88 shell get it better. Iam a stay at home mom so iam able to do what ever needs done how ever many times a day.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill be praying for you and him! 

Poor Reily!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> OuttaTheBlue you sure are having your share of problems hope you get him to the clinic soon so they can get it healed.If you lived closer to where iam id say bring him here id doctor him every day around the clock.Iv done this for freinds over the years iv taken in sick starved horses to bring them back to health. I took in the one horse with a injured eye and got him healed up. So yeah i love horses alot and when i can help someone out with their horse i do. I have sevral people who say if your horse is sick or injured bring it to spirit88 shell get it better. Iam a stay at home mom so iam able to do what ever needs done how ever many times a day.


Thank you and wow sounds like you're handy to have around!



happy123 said:


> Ill be praying for you and him!
> 
> Poor Reily!


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. This all has been crazy.


WELL
Reily is at the clinic!!  The universe was against us getting there. As I currently don't have a truck or trailer I had to borrow both. I had a friend lend me his truck and I was going to borrow the trailer I usually haul with (a two horse slant) but after we got it all hooked up we found out for some reason when connected to THAT truck it locked all of its brakes for no reason (I hauled with this trailer all summer so it was really weird...) So I started almost going into panic at this point. 

BUT my friend who I borrowed the truck from also has a trailer, but it was a small two horse straight load (like SMALL my horse would have to be wedged from the front to back, but he's a big boy). My horse who I've hauled to SO many shows in SO many different types of trailers and has NEVER refused to load would not load. I think because of his eye and how small the trailer was he was a little freaked out at this point. after coaxing with treats though we got him in and headed on our way!

He made it to the clinic alright, and they're putting the catheter in this morning. The vet is doing a syrum (mixed with his own blood because it has healing properties) the antibiotic and a fungucide (or whatever you call it). He also put a little fungal medicine on last night right when we got on there.

The vet said it's 50/50 if he's going to lose his eye or not, BUT if he keeps the eye the odds are he'll keep his eyesight too.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad he's at the clinic. Sounds like he has a chance for recovery-I know a lot of us here are pulling for that. Prayers coming your way-thanks for keeping us posted,this has certainly been a rough time.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

So glad he is at the clinic. Hoping and praying for a great outcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sound like Doc Pat is being as optimistic as you.... and that is the best thing Rei can have right now. Hang in there, I have a feeling you are getting over the last bump in the road.....


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you got him to the clinic sending healing vibes.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad he's at the clinic. Sounds like he has a chance for recovery-I know a lot of us here are pulling for that. Prayers coming your way-thanks for keeping us posted,this has certainly been a rough time.


Thank you, I really appreciate that. I can't stand to see my horse in pain like this, I'm sure it's been much rougher for him than me. I can't even imagine.



Hunter65 said:


> So glad he is at the clinic. Hoping and praying for a great outcome. Keep us posted.


Thank you! I am SOSOSO (yes, necessary) happy that he is at the clinic now!! I made it through work just thinking about him, not worrying to death. If he has a chance, this is his best one being in the doctors care 24/7



Cinnys Whinny said:


> Sound like Doc Pat is being as optimistic as you.... and that is the best thing Rei can have right now. Hang in there, I have a feeling you are getting over the last bump in the road.....


I've been impressed with Doctor Pat. He's keeping it realistic and has told me not to get my hopes up too high because it could go either way, BUT he is being proactive about treating it. Which is what I want.



spirit88 said:


> Glad to hear you got him to the clinic sending healing vibes.


Thanks, it's very appreciated.

So I think I might have a curse on me or something.... yesterday my dog was out in my backyard while I was reading a book. She was just playing ball by herself, was having fun, no sign of discomfort. When she comes up to say hi to me I see blood on her paw. One of her front toenails literally cracked almost all the way in half (just dangling). She wasn't acting in pain for whatever reason, and luckily this isn't life or limb threatening BUT I am glad I only have two animals otherwise I'd be wrapping the others in bubble wrap.

My poor girl...









And now that I have a day off of taking care of my horse, what am I going to do? Go see my horse.... I don't think my life is going to return to normal until he's 120% better.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad he's at the clinic! Hoping for a speedy recovery for both horse and dog!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate that. I can't stand to see my horse in pain like this, I'm sure it's been much rougher for him than me. I can't even imagine.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am SOSOSO (yes, necessary) happy that he is at the clinic now!! I made it through work just thinking about him, not worrying to death. If he has a chance, this is his best one being in the doctors care 24/7
> ...



Love your dog too.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Glad he's at the clinic! Hoping for a speedy recovery for both horse and dog!


Thanks! I can't wait until I can post recovery pictures.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> Love your dog too.


Thanks, she's the only one who's been out with me to the barn every single time. So even when I was out at the barn by myself putting on eye medicine in the dark, I had my doggy


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to over update on this page because I've decided to not share information about this accident with anybody who doesn't already know (only people at the barn) and I just need to talk about it. I don't want to share information yet because it could go either way right now and I hate when a lot of people are rooting for you and it all goes wrong.

This is going to absolutely break my heart if Reily has to loose his eye. I'm still rooting for his eye and haven't lost hope, but I know I need to consider all of the options if not just for making the best decision for my horse.

I went to see my boy yesterday, and got to see the catheter! His eye was swollen because they had to put a needle in it to put the catheter in, so I focused on his good side.









No news yet, but the doctor says he didn't expect to see anything yet.

I want my horse to keep his eye. I NEED my horse to keep his eye. I LOVE his eyes.

This is so hard for me, but if it's the best option for him to loose his eye, has anyone heard of a person getting a glass eye? I know one horse with a glass eye and you wouldn't have ever guessed it! BUT the owner could have easily paid a large bill for that eye.

Showing wise can horse's still show open/higher shows with one eye? What about if it's just blind? Are judges biased?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been watching this & want to say that I hope for the best outcome for you & your horse.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Good to hear he's made it to the vet and he's finally getting some serious treatment he needs.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

natisha said:


> I've been watching this & want to say that I hope for the best outcome for you & your horse.





beau159 said:


> Good to hear he's made it to the vet and he's finally getting some serious treatment he needs.
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Thank you both! It felt like I was taking a giant weight off my back when I took him to the vet. I didn't need to worry about getting to the barn every hour (or more) and I know he's getting the best care possible right now.

I'm going back to check on him and to talk to the vet tomorrow after work! I left him alone today, because it's so hard for me to see him but not be able to do something to help. I miss my boy though.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hang in there, and just know that there are a lot of us rooting for you and your boy to have a good outcome!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

=( I really hope he starts feeling better soon. If it's any consolation, I rescued a puppy over the summer with parvo. The vet said she only had about a 10% chance of making it, but after a week at the vet, she healed up. Almost a year later, she's happy as a clam. Of course, I'm still paying vet bills for that, but she's happy!

And a few years ago, my other dog got mauled by a dog that weighs 100 lbs more than her. She broke 4 ribs, punctured her lung, and was over all really torn up. The vet was certain she wasn't going to make it through the night. The next day, I got a call from the vet saying she was ready to be picked up and she wouldn't stop wagging her tail. Same day as she came home, she was running around like there was nothing wrong. You wouldn't have known that she still had 4 broken ribs.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that the impossible CAN happen. Animals have this funny way of healing right when you think all hope is gone. Hopefully your boy's eye will heal up like my dog's lung and it'll just be a story you can tell a few years from now.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts your way....keep us updated!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Hang in there, and just know that there are a lot of us rooting for you and your boy to have a good outcome!





BooBear said:


> =( I really hope he starts feeling better soon. If it's any consolation, I rescued a puppy over the summer with parvo. The vet said she only had about a 10% chance of making it, but after a week at the vet, she healed up. Almost a year later, she's happy as a clam. Of course, I'm still paying vet bills for that, but she's happy!
> 
> And a few years ago, my other dog got mauled by a dog that weighs 100 lbs more than her. She broke 4 ribs, punctured her lung, and was over all really torn up. The vet was certain she wasn't going to make it through the night. The next day, I got a call from the vet saying she was ready to be picked up and she wouldn't stop wagging her tail. Same day as she came home, she was running around like there was nothing wrong. You wouldn't have known that she still had 4 broken ribs.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that the impossible CAN happen. Animals have this funny way of healing right when you think all hope is gone. Hopefully your boy's eye will heal up like my dog's lung and it'll just be a story you can tell a few years from now.





equiniphile said:


> Sending healing thoughts your way....keep us updated!


Thank you all! I really appreciate all the support. I'm going out to see him in a little bit. Hoping to see improvement


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Got to see my boy today!! And the vet was out as well so I got talk to him. SMALL improvement (swelling has gone down on the eyelid) and the cornea (which he said was unique in that it came in VERY thick) no longer has swelling. He says this doesn't mean anything yet, but it's better than it getting worse!!

He also gave me the O-K to take my horse out to graze  probably the first time he's been out of a stall in a week (besides trailering).

My beautiful boy <3









Tossing his head cause his stitches itch, but you can see how the catheter works in this photo. The end of it is braided into his mane.









I have the next two days off, so I plan on spoiling my horse and spending some time bonding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad to see some improvement!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

So glad hes improved some keep us updated on his progress sending healing vibes to your boy.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He is looking happier, so glad for Reily. I thought of him several times today!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good steps, it sounds like! Keeping fingers very tightly crossed that he's tough and pulls through! I'm sure he was happy grazing, and I know it's good for you to have some time with him. Keep us posted!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Glad to see some improvement!





spirit88 said:


> So glad hes improved some keep us updated on his progress sending healing vibes to your boy.





Cinnys Whinny said:


> He is looking happier, so glad for Reily. I thought of him several times today!





Ladytrails said:


> Good steps, it sounds like! Keeping fingers very tightly crossed that he's tough and pulls through! I'm sure he was happy grazing, and I know it's good for you to have some time with him. Keep us posted!


Thank you all! I'm trying to not get too excited over the small improvement. When the vet told me, my whole face lit up (an improvement should be good news afterall) but he said not to get too excited YET.. we still need to see more improvement before anything is for sure. BUT he did say this was not a bad sign and was a step in the right direction.

I'm going to see him after a trail ride this afternoon (the people at the barn have been SO nice with offering me horses to ride while mine is out).

I've been looking up eye removal surgeries JUST IN CASE. I like to be prepared for all the options. It looks like there are prosthetic's that can be placed where the eye goes before they sew it up so the eye doesn't sink in as much. But this is worst case scenario. I'm worried about having to spend so much money on medicine and ending up having to remove the eye after all (even more expensive) I've decided if the doctor still thinks the odds are iffy after 10 days (he charges $800 every 10 days of medicine, after the initial 10 days though the cost goes down because at least $200 is up front cost for catheter) I'll probably go with the eye removal surgery.

Hopefully if things keep improving I can forget all the information on eye removals I've been looking up, that would the best scenario!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that you dont have to go with the eye removal and he just keeps making more progress. A whole bunch of healing vibes sent your way give that sweet looking horse a big hug for me.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that you dont have to go with the eye removal and he just keeps making more progress. A whole bunch of healing vibes sent your way give that sweet looking horse a big hug for me.


Thank you! I'm hoping for that too!

Went to the barn today and saw my horse like this:









The vet is technically closed today (but he still gets his medicine) so I wasn't able to talk to the vet as he wasn't there when I was out, but I should be able to talk to him tomorrow. I'm not too worried, I think he's just taking preventative measures to give his eye as good of a chance of healing as possible. The most probable cause is he started itching, because his stall is pretty light-tight as it is.

Gave him some apples and of course some hugs  I miss seeing this boy at my barn so much!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree, he's probably been rubbing his eye or the vet wanted to make sure he didn't start rubbing it.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, he is so cute. Now he looks like he's half APHA and have horsefly.... just kidding. But Reily is ALWAYS once of the cutest darn horses I ever saw even when painted green (lol).

I bet Doc's staff is just making sure that they are doing everything they can to get that eye to heal and prevent any light sensitivity and the such


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

keeping healing vibes coming your way-hope he keeps improving.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> I agree, he's probably been rubbing his eye or the vet wanted to make sure he didn't start rubbing it.


That's what I think. He was very itchy on that eye yesterday, so i bet he started itching it in the stall too.



Cinnys Whinny said:


> Oh, he is so cute. Now he looks like he's half APHA and have horsefly.... just kidding. But Reily is ALWAYS once of the cutest darn horses I ever saw even when painted green (lol).
> 
> I bet Doc's staff is just making sure that they are doing everything they can to get that eye to heal and prevent any light sensitivity and the such


Thanks!! I'm really sad he's not at the barn today (april fools day)  last year I wanted to start a tradition of dying him every april 1st to confuse people who come visit the barn. Last year he was green with purple polka dots and little kid handprints all over.



Cacowgirl said:


> keeping healing vibes coming your way-hope he keeps improving.


Thank you! I have been hoping and wishing and praying as hard as I can about this since it's happened. Whenever I visit him I have a gut feeling this is going to turn out okay, but I don't want to get my hopes too high.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ouch!! 
I really hope everything works out for you and your handsome boy, I HATE eye injuries, human or horse! 

Robbie had two eye injuries last fall - started out as conjectivitis then turned into a badly scratched cornea on his right eye. It was a pretty deep laceration so the vet wasn't sure if his vision would be affected, but he healed up great from that with full vision in that eye. As soon as that was done, he got some rare allergic reation/infection in his left eye (of course) that took a little more work to recover from but he's fine now. All I can say is thank God for insurance, $3200 in vet bills were covered...he probably would've lost his left eye if I didn't have it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

blush said:


> Ouch!!
> I really hope everything works out for you and your handsome boy, I HATE eye injuries, human or horse!
> 
> Robbie had two eye injuries last fall - started out as conjectivitis then turned into a badly scratched cornea on his right eye. It was a pretty deep laceration so the vet wasn't sure if his vision would be affected, but he healed up great from that with full vision in that eye. As soon as that was done, he got some rare allergic reation/infection in his left eye (of course) that took a little more work to recover from but he's fine now. All I can say is thank God for insurance, $3200 in vet bills were covered...he probably would've lost his left eye if I didn't have it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I'm glad it turned out okay for your boy, but dang that must have been hard for you both!

I can't wait to see my horse again today... I have to wait for a car to borrow because mine is on it's last leg right now and can't make the trip.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Any updates/more pictures??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Any updates/more pictures??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not yet! Today's my day off, so I planned on spending most of the day at the barn but unfortunately my car isn't up for the trip today, so I'm sitting here going stir crazy until 5 when I can borrow a car.

I have been doing a LOT of thinking though... and this is ALL speculative. But I've been a bit irrational and VERY emotional about this whole thing obsessed with keeping his eye. But I need to be realistic, there is no way I can afford months upon months of treatment with no guarantee we can keep the eye.

IF by the end of this week (the 10 days the vet charges by) the vet's prognosis is the same or worse, I will discuss removing the eye with him.

That would absolutely KILL me to do, I LOVE this horse and his eyes. BUT if this is causing him pain, and he has to be stalled the entire time of treatment and there is no guarantee of anything, I think he would be happier to get it all over with rather than drag through for a chance of keeping the eye.

BUT for now I'm not saying anything for sure until I have a lengthy discussion with the vet and have his recommendations in mind as well.

I feel so hopeful when I see my horse, but when I'm away I just think of the facts and how little of a chance he probably has on this all.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hang in there i hope the out come is better then you think from the picture yesterday looks like vet is doing all he can. Will be watching for a update later.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Hang in there i hope the out come is better then you think from the picture yesterday looks like vet is doing all he can. Will be watching for a update later.


Thanks I hope so too.

Today I went out to see Reily and I don't have too much to report.

Luckily even though I went after 'vet office' hours I was still able to run into the doctor. He confirmed that he put the fly mask on because Reily was itching his bad eye. Unfortunately the doctor said it isn't looking better, nor is it working worse. He's only been at the doctors since last wed. so I can't be expecting anything too much, but it's still disheartening.

He said it was still okay to graze, so we went out for a little while and Reily really like that. He was so awesome we had to pass a loud tractor that was on his bad side that was sputtering as we walked by and he didn't even look.









He was very snuggly! It was so cute hes started putting his head on my shoulder like a parrot and just sitting there. No idea why, but he seems content.









I love this boy a little too much...


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

You sound as if you're being very objective and honest with yourself about this. You will deal with this just as Reily is -- he's not wishing it were different, he's just living in the moment - hugging you, grazing, enjoying the sun on his back. With a painful eye, even, he can do this. He's not stressing over not being able to see, so now you know he'll adjust to the situation if he loses the eye eventually. So, knowing that should give you some peace about the decisions you are weighing. He seems to be a wonderful, exceptional horse and he still will be, no matter what this turns out to be. 

Hugs....


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> You sound as if you're being very objective and honest with yourself about this. You will deal with this just as Reily is -- he's not wishing it were different, he's just living in the moment - hugging you, grazing, enjoying the sun on his back. With a painful eye, even, he can do this. He's not stressing over not being able to see, so now you know he'll adjust to the situation if he loses the eye eventually. So, knowing that should give you some peace about the decisions you are weighing. He seems to be a wonderful, exceptional horse and he still will be, no matter what this turns out to be.
> 
> Hugs....


Thank you for all those supportive words! I wish I could deal with this like Reily is... I just get too emotional about it all. I know if he looses his eye, I will be much more upset than he will be.

I'm going out to see him again tonight, hopefully good news today! I'll probably have more photos too. Since I've decided not to share this news with anyone new yet, I've been just about to explode wanting to talk about his eye all the time (and even the people who know about his eye get tired of talking about such a gross subject). Right now this is my way of 'getting it all out'.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, so I am posting on here WAY too much.. after this one I'll try to hold off until I have official news from the vet.

Anyway... I went to the barn today (unfortunately because of my work after the office closed) and things were for sure different.... for the better or worse I won't know until I talk to the vet.

Anyways, I didn't take pictures because I don't need someone off the internet trying to diagnose it from what they see while he's at an actual vet's right now. And it looked kinda yucky.

His eye looked... the same.. but the dent looked filled in. Whether it was discharge or healing I won't know until tomorrow. He also had a LOT of discharge, more than he's had yet. And eye goobers.

He didn't seem 'down' or in pain so I took him into the 'arena' for some small walking showmanship practice (to keep his mind a little occupied while he's cooped up). He is such a good boy! Unfortunately for showmanship I have to be on his side he can't see, so we worked on voice cues. He stops from a 'woah' (no lead) in less than two steps, he can hear me face him (I do the snappy boot thing haha) and knows when I cluck to square up. For pivoting his cue has always been kissing and walking into the shoulder/neck, he wasn't able to see me so his pivot was sloppy, but as soon as I tapped his shoulder with the rope a little he left the perfect circle where his hind foot was.

I have to work tomorrow, but luckily it's a half day. First thing when I get off work I'm going to the vets so I don't miss him! I don't know whether to be sad or excited right now.. seeing that hole filled in seemed good, but there were soo many goobers on his face...


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't worry about posting too much, we're all rooting for both of you and if you don't post we will worry about you both! And, you won't gross us out - if we can't take it, we won't be reading the thread. 

The news does sound mixed, doesn't it? I agree with you and would think having the hole filled in is good, but also don't know what to make of the goobers. Could it be from different meds, or the simple fact that he's always had goobers but they usually clean him up at the end of the day and today they haven't cleaned his face ??? 

Keep us posted!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopefully the goobers are just one of those things that're better out than in, in this case?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awe blue don't worry about posting to much. I know for me I love the updates. He sounds like such a magnificent trooper. We are all hoping and praying for the best outcome. You have been doing a fantastic job for your boy keep it up he needs you now. Love Sandi and hunter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I had a thoughtful post typed up this morning, but before I could publish it I realized I was late for work, panicked and shut off the laptop. Ah well, I'll save thoughtful for after I see the vet today.



Ladytrails said:


> Don't worry about posting too much, we're all rooting for both of you and if you don't post we will worry about you both! And, you won't gross us out - if we can't take it, we won't be reading the thread.
> 
> The news does sound mixed, doesn't it? I agree with you and would think having the hole filled in is good, but also don't know what to make of the goobers. Could it be from different meds, or the simple fact that he's always had goobers but they usually clean him up at the end of the day and today they haven't cleaned his face ???
> 
> Keep us posted!


Haha okay, I'll bring a camera today. HOPEFULLY it isn't as bad though. Yesterday there was one giant goober (sorry to be gross..... but it looked like something hacked up from something with a cold) that grossed me out because of it's size...

I'm hoping it's they just didn't clean his face... but I haven't seen it before and I come out at all hours of the day.



BooBear said:


> Hopefully the goobers are just one of those things that're better out than in, in this case?


I hope! But my first doctor said the reason he had goobers coming up earlier was because the infection was so bad he was 'clogging up'. But they looked different than this... so maybe not?



Hunter65 said:


> Awe blue don't worry about posting to much. I know for me I love the updates. He sounds like such a magnificent trooper. We are all hoping and praying for the best outcome. You have been doing a fantastic job for your boy keep it up he needs you now. Love Sandi and hunter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is just being SO good at taking this all in! It was really hard for us to determine he couldn't see out of his eye at the moment because he didn't act any different at all! (In fact, he's looked at me with that eye recently so I have my own current theory that he can see shadows). Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the updates and you could never post on here to much after all thats what this forum is for. Hope hes doing good today and maybe the goobers are infection coming out thats a good thing. More pictures are in order today while i was out riding the trails i thought of your boy a couple of times. I know if that was my horse id be having a hard time with the eye injury. Remember you could never post to much right now you are in need of the forums support. HUGS to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> I love the updates and you could never post on here to much after all thats what this forum is for. Hope hes doing good today and maybe the goobers are infection coming out thats a good thing. More pictures are in order today while i was out riding the trails i thought of your boy a couple of times. I know if that was my horse id be having a hard time with the eye injury. Remember you could never post to much right now you are in need of the forums support. HUGS to you and your sweet boy.


Thank you! I have really appreciated your support and positive words throghout the days
I don't know what I would have done without all the support I've gotten here. I'm at the vets now, been waiting an hour so I've gotten a little bored, and my horse is brushed to death! As I'm typing though my horse is licking and nuzzling my jeans hahah sounds really weird but it's the cutest thing I've seen  I'll have lots of videos to upload tonight!

His eye looks the same as yesterday which isn't my favorite.

Hoping to hear from the vet soon, until then my horse is reminding me why he's my favorite  I LOVE this horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to what vet had to say hope its good news. Sounds like your boy is a really cutie they seem to know when your tying to help them. Ill have to go to my moms to watch the video i have dialup internet. Darn telephone company and their high prices for high speed internet. Just remember we are all here for you and you boy so keep those updates coming.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm on pins and needles myself. I miss Rei saying hi to me and cin every day.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*No good news....*

Well there is a little good news, I didn't cry in front of the vet this time! (That makes me sound like a wimp... but I get very emotional about my horses eyes)

So I had to wait a good hour for the vet because I got used to not having to make an appointment and just having him out there. BUT I got plenty of time to snuggle and brush my favorite horse and take lots of photos and videos. He is SUCH a goober I literally laughed more than I have all week with him today.

As soon as I find out how to upload videos from my phone to my computer I will post my videos and pictures.

Then the vet came out... I like this vet. He is honest in everyway and completely unbiased, very much what I need right now. He says the eye IS looking different, but better wasn't the word for it. It isn't clearing up as it should right now, and he thinks this is bad. The only positive is all the swelling has gone down making the hole look smaller. Right now the vet has nothing else good to say about the eye. Reily's been at the vet's for a whole week and not much improvement has been seen. 

By the way, the goobers weren't a bad thing. The vet says that's just medicine draining.

With that said... he says there is still a chance and if he progresses ANY in the next 3-4 days (when the 10 days is up) it -might- be worth it to take him home and apply the medicine ourselves with the catheter. But we're looking at months of treatment for a small chance.

Either way he says there isn't much hope for the eye right now. Unless Reily makes literal leaps and bounds in these next couple of days (the appointment I've set up with the doctor to make the decision is Monday) I'm going to have them remove his eye.

Just thinking about it makes me want to start crying again (I SWEAR I normally am NOT this emotional... but I LOVE this horse and his eyes). I won't say this is one of the toughest things I've been through (after all this isn't life or death, isn't a human [though he's above some in my eyes], etc. etc.) but man this is hard especially since it was over such a silly thing and when it happened I NEVER thought it would end like this.

Even if he gets a little bit better these next couple days, I don't know if I want to put him through more for a CHANCE of saving the eye. They put the medicine in while we were there and he hated it. Even though they didn't have to fight him with the catheter, it was obvious he was in pain and not enjoying it at all. I think he's ready to be done.

I'm scared for all the selfish reasons... I don't want him to stand out at shows... "OH did you hear that's the one eyed horse!" or for kids to be afraid of him (I have nieces and nephews that come and ride him) or for him to be any worse off than all the other horses in 110% condition. I don't want him to go through the surgery. I don't want his head to look like a skeleton. I want both of those beautiful blue eyes to be looking back at me. I want my horse to be back to okay. Is this too much to ask?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

OuttatheBlue, I've been checking in on this thread to see the progress. I am so very sorry for you and your horse. I commend you for going as far as you can with this, and that you have a plan if something miraculous doesn't happen with in the designated time period. Your decisions have been made with his well being in mind, and that is as it should be.

Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> OuttatheBlue, I've been checking in on this thread to see the progress. I am so very sorry for you and your horse. I commend you for going as far as you can with this, and that you have a plan if something miraculous doesn't happen with in the designated time period. Your decisions have been made with his well being in mind, and that is as it should be.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for both of you.


Thank you very much. I don't regret a dollar spent on his treatment, it gave him the chance to get better. That can only go so far however, before it becomes apparent there is little to no hope and given the choice between loosing his eye or pain of treatment, I know my horse would chose loosing his eye in a second.

I wish so badly there was something else I could do, but I'm stuck in a conundrum and have to try to decide what's best for my horse at this moment.


Here are some of the pictures from tonight:

He was feeling sluggish because the doctor did a lot of poking and prodding this morning, but man he was snuggly.









Here's the outside of his eye, I just had my cell phone so I couldn't get any good ones of the inside of his eye (too dark)









Getting scritches









<3









Blurry but even his dog came to say hi (they're buds)









Uploading some videos now.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks soo happy to see you and Tils


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thinking about you and your pony, hoping that he makes great improvement over the next couple of days!

Even if you decide to have his eye removed, I think that he is going to be one of those horses that is going to do great with out it. Especially how you have described his demeanor during his ordeal. He seems to be handling it pretty **** good!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

You know, at Shaggy Show last weekend there was 1 horse that was missing an eye. We didn't even NOTICE until it's owner made a huge deal out of it (Posters on it's door, shouting to watch out for their horse in the warm up because it was missing it's eye, etc). They just had the eye lid closed so that it just looked like it had it's eye shut.

I think if you end up with that route, it's going to look a lot better than you think. Maybe Doc Pat can make him look like he just keeps it closed or something like the other horse... I bet it won't be as noticeable at shows as you think unless you call attention to it.... And I know you, you are good at keeping the attention off of what you want, and focusing people's attention on what you want them to notice... like that wonderful, long floaty tail and his easy going nature and willingness 

He will still outshine all the other horses any day!!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Thinking about you and your pony, hoping that he makes great improvement over the next couple of days!
> 
> Even if you decide to have his eye removed, I think that he is going to be one of those horses that is going to do great with out it. Especially how you have described his demeanor during his ordeal. He seems to be handling it pretty **** good!


Thank you. He is a special horse, besides getting agitated and backing away for medicine with the catheter he's been 100% the same attitude. If you surprise him on the side he can't see, (really surprise him like a jump out and "BOO!" surprise) he nods his head. He's just so awesome I wish he could go through life with both eyes.



Cinnys Whinny said:


> You know, at Shaggy Show last weekend there was 1 horse that was missing an eye. We didn't even NOTICE until it's owner made a huge deal out of it (Posters on it's door, shouting to watch out for their horse in the warm up because it was missing it's eye, etc). They just had the eye lid closed so that it just looked like it had it's eye shut.
> 
> I think if you end up with that route, it's going to look a lot better than you think. Maybe Doc Pat can make him look like he just keeps it closed or something like the other horse... I bet it won't be as noticeable at shows as you think unless you call attention to it.... And I know you, you are good at keeping the attention off of what you want, and focusing people's attention on what you want them to notice... like that wonderful, long floaty tail and his easy going nature and willingness
> 
> He will still outshine all the other horses any day!!!


Thanks Jonette! Unfortunately I talked to the Dr. about all possibility's of an implant (visible or not) and he says he can't do any of those because they complicate the surgery too much. Basically what he will do is sew the eyelids together (but getting rid of the part with eyelashes) after removing the eye. Then, over time, the 'eye' (he explained it better, not an eye but some sort of blood thing) will sink into his skull until there's a massive gaping hole.

Unfortunately I think it will be hard to miss. Reily is and always will be a fantastic horse, one eye or two. I just hate how judgmental some people can be over appearances.



I have REALLY cute videos of Reily 'grooming' me while I pet him (he started licking, nuzzling, and all sorts of weird things) but I can't get it on the computer! Grrr...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Figured it out  Ignore how icky I look... when I wake up at 5 AM I'm not too concerned with how I look and it shows later in the day hah.

You scratch my back... I'll scratch yours. Felt really good actually  hehe





Feels good!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

awwwww he's so cute!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that things aren't headed in the right direction to save his eye. I'll continue to keep you both in my prayers, but I also want to say again how proud I am of you for how you're planning. If at the end of this, you have a wonderful loving horse that you are crazy about, with one eye, you are still a very lucky woman. I know that seeing his beautiful eyes gave you a lot of pleasure, but I think his attitude is what gives you joy - and that isn't changing, God bless his big ol' heart. 

Also, you might be very surprised about how well Reily can be accepted by kids and others. There are horses being used in therapeutic organizations who help 'broken' children - the children learn the horse's stories, and see that the horse can overcome their disadvantage or injury. It gives these kids hope and teaches them compassion and understanding - and helps their self esteem! What an awesome 'instructor' or therapist Reilly could be for this type of kid!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that things aren't headed in the right direction to save his eye. I'll continue to keep you both in my prayers, but I also want to say again how proud I am of you for how you're planning. If at the end of this, you have a wonderful loving horse that you are crazy about, with one eye, you are still a very lucky woman. I know that seeing his beautiful eyes gave you a lot of pleasure, but I think his attitude is what gives you joy - and that isn't changing, God bless his big ol' heart.
> 
> Also, you might be very surprised about how well Reily can be accepted by kids and others. There are horses being used in therapeutic organizations who help 'broken' children - the children learn the horse's stories, and see that the horse can overcome their disadvantage or injury. It gives these kids hope and teaches them compassion and understanding - and helps their self esteem! What an awesome 'instructor' or therapist Reilly could be for this type of kid!


Outtatheblue, I have read through your entire thread of having your Reily injuring an eye. You should be very proud with having done your best to do all the possible treatment to save his eye. In no way should you feel guilty for what transpired with it being necessary to take him to a clinic and having eye surgery. Truth be known, at times in reading your posts I was a bit emotional and had lumps in my throat. 

Your boy, Reily will still be the same sweetie and still be able to go to shows and compete as before his injury. I once many years ago rode a horse who had injured his left eye as a youngster and was blind in that eye. That horse was as special as ever when he was being ridden.

Many, many :hug::hug:for you and give Reily some kisses and scritches for me.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Poor boy his eye looks sore guess some good news is better then none. I knew a horse back in the days i did hunter jumer shows. He had one eye and did very well showed over fences was jumping 3.3 to 3.9 no problems. So dont be worried about your boy if the eye has to be removed he will be just fine.From all your post he sounds like a smart sweet horse and hes darn cute at that. So give him hugs and kisses he will always be the same horse one eye or two eyes. Hope in the next 3-4 days theres huge inprovement i will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for him. Again big hugs for you both.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that things aren't headed in the right direction to save his eye. I'll continue to keep you both in my prayers, but I also want to say again how proud I am of you for how you're planning. If at the end of this, you have a wonderful loving horse that you are crazy about, with one eye, you are still a very lucky woman. I know that seeing his beautiful eyes gave you a lot of pleasure, but I think his attitude is what gives you joy - and that isn't changing, God bless his big ol' heart.
> 
> Also, you might be very surprised about how well Reily can be accepted by kids and others. There are horses being used in therapeutic organizations who help 'broken' children - the children learn the horse's stories, and see that the horse can overcome their disadvantage or injury. It gives these kids hope and teaches them compassion and understanding - and helps their self esteem! What an awesome 'instructor' or therapist Reilly could be for this type of kid!


Thank you! I imagine Reily could reach out to children like that. AND how much more impressive will it be when we kick everyones butts at shows and they found out they lost to a one eyed horse? :wink:

Thank you for the kind words. Right now I'm having disagreements with my mother on what to do, as she wants to do the medicine for months route even if the chances are slim to none and it's making me doubt myself. I know my horse is ready to be done with the pain, and it's just not worth it anymore for us or him. I can't put him through months more of stall rest with painful injections every hour.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> Outtatheblue, I have read through your entire thread of having your Reily injuring an eye. You should be very proud with having done your best to do all the possible treatment to save his eye. In no way should you feel guilty for what transpired with it being necessary to take him to a clinic and having eye surgery. Truth be known, at times in reading your posts I was a bit emotional and had lumps in my throat.
> 
> Your boy, Reily will still be the same sweetie and still be able to go to shows and compete as before his injury. I once many years ago rode a horse who had injured his left eye as a youngster and was blind in that eye. That horse was as special as ever when he was being ridden.
> 
> Many, many :hug::hug:for you and give Reily some kisses and scritches for me.


Thank you very much. I just had NO idea it was going to end this badly, I feel that I should have found a more proactive vet at the beginning, but he's been my vet for years and before now I've never had to deal with a situation like this before so as far as I knew he was as good as any other.

I also like hearing about one eyed horses that ride well! I'm going to see him now so I will give him plenty of extra kisses and scritches for ya  (along with apples and carrots... this horse has been more spoiled during this process than anytime in his entire life)



spirit88 said:


> Poor boy his eye looks sore guess some good news is better then none. I knew a horse back in the days i did hunter jumer shows. He had one eye and did very well showed over fences was jumping 3.3 to 3.9 no problems. So dont be worried about your boy if the eye has to be removed he will be just fine.From all your post he sounds like a smart sweet horse and hes darn cute at that. So give him hugs and kisses he will always be the same horse one eye or two eyes. Hope in the next 3-4 days theres huge inprovement i will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for him. Again big hugs for you both.


Thank you! These next couple days are going to be heck for me, I'm wishing praying hoping as hard as I can for a positive ending. Will be giving him lots of hugs and kisses!


Right now though with the odds what they are, I'm preparing myself to own a one eyed horse. Any advice anyone can give me about the actual surgery? How long does healing normally take for an operation like that, and what are the odds for complication? (Of course these are all questions I will be asking my vet on Monday, but I like to research as much as possible so I don't find out some terrible news, be taken by surprise, and lose it bawling)


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Outtatheblue you know your horse better the anyone else does so if you think getting the eye removed is in his best interest then go for it. As far as the surgery i dont recall on the horse that i showed with that had one eye. Heck i was a teenager back then hate to say its been many years ago HAHA iam getting old. Iam still hope things will change for the best and that boy of yours deserves lots of treats, hugs and kiss. Keep up the updates and pictures we are all here for you and reily.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Outtatheblue you know your horse better the anyone else does so if you think getting the eye removed is in his best interest then go for it. As far as the surgery i dont recall on the horse that i showed with that had one eye. Heck i was a teenager back then hate to say its been many years ago HAHA iam getting old. Iam still hope things will change for the best and that boy of yours deserves lots of treats, hugs and kiss. Keep up the updates and pictures we are all here for you and reily.


I started doubting myself but then when I got to the barn again I felt the same. His eye looks terrible and he doesn't seem happy about it at all. If that doesn't change in the next couple of days I (and the vet) don't feel like anything can help save it.

I went to see him today and he was a star as always. He was feeling peppier today so we did more showmanship, even trotted today! He's gotten it so easy for so long, but I think he enjoyed stretching his legs a little. If this all doesn't go as planned I'm going to have to get used to leading a one eyed horse... I kept accidentally running him into things  but he took it so well though, he just moved his head away and kept on going.

He's getting a little spoiled with all the treats though, I can't wait till we can get back to work hehe.

Monday's the dreaded day for me... I'm so worried ugh.

We also have another decision to make. The vet he's at now can only remove the eye. I researched and the vet in Kansas can remove the eye and add a 'bubble' so it doesn't sink as much. The problem... getting the eye removed here costs $300. I would pay that much alone in trailering to Kansas and the cost of the eye removal would be $1000 or more. My horse doesn't care either way, so it depends on how much appearance means to us. I wish funds were unlimited, but right now I think I'm stuck with the vet in town.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Outtatheblue, you have to do what you think is right for you and Reily. Did your mom say that she could help you with the meds when you were at work? If not, you'll be making your boss upset and you need the job to be able to support yourself and the horse. If people are making you second guess yourself, but you still come up with the same answers, then you've got to be fairly well reassured that you've considered all the options and arrived at the best of several hard choices. 

There is a lot of honor and respect for Reily in being able to firmly say that you don't want him to be in pain for weeks/months more. You are entitled to trust your vet's advice and judgment about the chance of saving the eye at this stage; I will also agree that sometimes our 'gut' is right and even if the vet is pretty sure of his prognosis, he can still be wrong sometimes.  You have crappy options - keep Reily in pain and confined for a small chance of saving the eye; or removing the eye and always wondering if you did the right thing. I can't tell you how impressed I am with all your hard work, research, thinking first about Reily, and so forth. You have done everything you can to help this turn out for the best.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Outtatheblue, you have to do what you think is right for you and Reily. Did your mom say that she could help you with the meds when you were at work? If not, you'll be making your boss upset and you need the job to be able to support yourself and the horse. If people are making you second guess yourself, but you still come up with the same answers, then you've got to be fairly well reassured that you've considered all the options and arrived at the best of several hard choices.
> 
> There is a lot of honor and respect for Reily in being able to firmly say that you don't want him to be in pain for weeks/months more. You are entitled to trust your vet's advice and judgment about the chance of saving the eye at this stage; I will also agree that sometimes our 'gut' is right and even if the vet is pretty sure of his prognosis, he can still be wrong sometimes.  You have crappy options - keep Reily in pain and confined for a small chance of saving the eye; or removing the eye and always wondering if you did the right thing. I can't tell you how impressed I am with all your hard work, research, thinking first about Reily, and so forth. You have done everything you can to help this turn out for the best.


Yes she said she would help.. but I don't think she's being realistic about it. If we have to be out 5 times a day, there are days neither of us could be out more than once (she works as a teacher) which would render the whole process useless. She is being very 'set in stone' about her decision though, as she's the one I mentioned earlier who thought we would have to put him to sleep if he had to loose an eye.

It's SOOOO hard to argue against trying to save the eye though. SO hard. So that's why I wanted to wait until Monday, when we've used up all the medicine, to make my decision.

Thank you for your support. I hope this turns out different than I think... but if it does I have to think of some positives even if it's SO terrible and something I NEVER thought would happen to my horse ever.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes it's very hard to do what is best for the ones we love, when a parent has another idea of what is best. I hate to say this, but this is just how parents are and I guess you can chalk it up to good practice for standing up for what YOU think is best later down the road when you have your own home, children, etc. At some point we have to make it clear to our parent that we are now mature adults ourselves and capable of making the tough decisions. Although we do enjoy their input, ideas and point of view, ultimately it is our own decision, and it's a tough pill for some parents to swallow.

You are a wonderful, sensitive and very smart young lady. You know Reily better than anybody. You two have that rare and special connection that allows you to know what each other is feeling, needing and wanting. Use that connection, do what you think Reily is telling you he wants.

And I'm sure I'm not the only one here, but I cringe at the thought of putting him down just because of his eye when he is so healthy and full of vibrant life. The way you say he behaves, I think he doesn't care at all about that eye, he only cares about being with you!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you have come to a very mature decision & I appreciate how hard you have researched all the ramifications. Losing an eye is much better than being PTS-I, too, have heard of many horses that were blind in 1 or both eyes & did just fine. I just went through doctoring my mare's eye for a couple of months & it's not an easy task. There was a chance of losing some vision,but she did respond well & things are almost normal again. You & Reilly are in my prayers-wishing a speedy recovery , so you can get back to riding & enjoying him.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Worst update yet.*

I just got off work an hour ago and first thing I did was check my phone. The vet called said he needed to touch bases and said he would call my mom. The fact he couldn't wait to talk to me meant it was urgent. I called my mom and it turns out today Reily's cornea burst (or split... or something to that effect) My mom authorized the surgery, and he's getting his eye removed this afternoon.



Cinnys Whinny said:


> Sometimes it's very hard to do what is best for the ones we love, when a parent has another idea of what is best. I hate to say this, but this is just how parents are and I guess you can chalk it up to good practice for standing up for what YOU think is best later down the road when you have your own home, children, etc. At some point we have to make it clear to our parent that we are now mature adults ourselves and capable of making the tough decisions. Although we do enjoy their input, ideas and point of view, ultimately it is our own decision, and it's a tough pill for some parents to swallow.
> 
> You are a wonderful, sensitive and very smart young lady. You know Reily better than anybody. You two have that rare and special connection that allows you to know what each other is feeling, needing and wanting. Use that connection, do what you think Reily is telling you he wants.
> 
> And I'm sure I'm not the only one here, but I cringe at the thought of putting him down just because of his eye when he is so healthy and full of vibrant life. The way you say he behaves, I think he doesn't care at all about that eye, he only cares about being with you!


Trust me I am quite stubborn when it comes to what I believe is right, but with a situation like this where it was so hard to figure out what the thing I believed was, it was tougher trying to stand up for my side of the argument. My mom came around though, and is ultimately on the same side as me: no more pain for Reily. The vet even said he could hold the surgery off til Monday, but she said we might as well get it over with today.

Putting him down was/is/and never (unless he's on his deathbed) will be an option! He is my baby and will be with me for MANY MANY more years.




Cacowgirl said:


> I think you have come to a very mature decision & I appreciate how hard you have researched all the ramifications. Losing an eye is much better than being PTS-I, too, have heard of many horses that were blind in 1 or both eyes & did just fine. I just went through doctoring my mare's eye for a couple of months & it's not an easy task. There was a chance of losing some vision,but she did respond well & things are almost normal again. You & Reilly are in my prayers-wishing a speedy recovery , so you can get back to riding & enjoying him.


Thank you very much. Luckily one of the only positive things about his eye deciding it was time to come out is that he comes home tomorrow! And if the recovery goes will he should be rideable soon. I love my boy so much I can't wait to see him in his old stall again, without having to twitch him to put a painful medicine in his eye.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see him too. I'm sorry his eye had to come out, but like you said, maybe it was a good thing that nature sort of made the decision for you... It will be good to see you guys at the barn again.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

As bad as this is, it must be a relief to have the decision made for you! From here on, your job is simpler than it has been for the past two weeks, isn't it? Your job is to help him heal and help him accommodate to one eye. Good luck with his recovery, and I know he'll be as happy to be home as you will be to have him there!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news but i think its for the better he can now heal and get to go home. Let us know how the surgery went and how hes doing sending healing vibes and hugs. Hugs to you its been a tough two weeks for you and your horse.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I can't wait to see him too. I'm sorry his eye had to come out, but like you said, maybe it was a good thing that nature sort of made the decision for you... It will be good to see you guys at the barn again.


Coming tomorrow night, can't wait for him to be home!



Ladytrails said:


> As bad as this is, it must be a relief to have the decision made for you! From here on, your job is simpler than it has been for the past two weeks, isn't it? Your job is to help him heal and help him accommodate to one eye. Good luck with his recovery, and I know he'll be as happy to be home as you will be to have him there!


That's true. Even though having everything I've been hoping and wishing for not happen breaks my heart, at the same time I feel like having a weight off my back in that I KNOW what's happening now, and I can prepare for it.

I was going to see my boy tonight, but I wasn't sure when they were doing the surgery (they had to make an emergency squeeze in for him) and I think I would faint if I got there and they were doing it.. because I am very squeamish. But I've seen him everyday for so long, not seeing him today felt wrong. Work is going to be VERY long tomorrow, but as soon as I get off I'm off to see my boy, for the first time with one eye. I still don't think I believe it's happened... and there will probably be many tears tomorrow (my moms coming with so I'm not all alone.. but she gets just as emotional as me hah)



spirit88 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news but i think its for the better he can now heal and get to go home. Let us know how the surgery went and how hes doing sending healing vibes and hugs. Hugs to you its been a tough two weeks for you and your horse.


I can't wait until he's all recovered. Having him home and all better will help me relax a little bit. I feel SO bad for my poor horse.... I can imagine how painful that cornea bursting (breaking, whichever) must have been. I just hope he's out of pain now and can't wait to see him tomorrow.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Reily is in my thoughts!! You are strong, hoping for a full & quick recovery!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this but what a wonderful horse owner you are! Reily sure is lucky to have someone that loves him so much. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Reily is in my thoughts!! You are strong, hoping for a full & quick recovery!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





CLaPorte432 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this but what a wonderful horse owner you are! Reily sure is lucky to have someone that loves him so much. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


Thank you both! I don't feel like a good horse owner now... seeing as my horse now has only one eye. But I do hope he has a quick recovery too, so he gets back to his old self!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Thank you both! I don't feel like a good horse owner now... seeing as my horse now has only one eye. But I do hope he has a quick recovery too, so he gets back to his old self!


Oh please don't feel that way! You are such a wonderful owner because you have put your selfish ways aside and allowed Reily to be painfree! He's going to be so much happier and you won't even notice he's missing an eye. Reily has so many years left in him, and he honestly won't have any limitations in his life because he has an owner that loves him and believes in who he is. You make him a better horse just like he makes you a better person.

There's a horse that shows locally around here that is missing his left eye and is 80% blind in the right. He still runs barrels and poles. Him and his owner are an amazing team, been together for over 20 years and they kick butt!

Keep your head up, you still have Reily and he's pain-free. And that's something to smile about.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh please don't feel that way! You are such a wonderful owner because you have put your selfish ways aside and allowed Reily to be painfree! He's going to be so much happier and you won't even notice he's missing an eye. Reily has so many years left in him, and he honestly won't have any limitations in his life because he has an owner that loves him and believes in who he is. You make him a better horse just like he makes you a better person.
> 
> There's a horse that shows locally around here that is missing his left eye and is 80% blind in the right. He still runs barrels and poles. Him and his owner are an amazing team, been together for over 20 years and they kick butt!
> 
> Keep your head up, you still have Reily and he's pain-free. And that's something to smile about.


I started tearing up reading that (this is all still sinking in), thank you very much I needed some positive words right now.

What a team doing barrels and poles! I like to do fun stuff like that with my horse, but in the back of my mind through all this I was questioning whether he would still be able to or not.

I am so happy he is pain free! When he's all healed up, I don't think I'll even care he has one eye just that we're FINALLY done with this whole ordeal and he can go on in his life.

I've met many horses throughout my life, but I have never met a blind horse, even in just one eye, so I don't know what to expect. This is going to be a journey for sure.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awe Blue BIG HUGS TO YOU AND REILY!!!!! You have both endured an ordeal that I could no where near have handled as well as you did. He will be home soon and you both can heal together. He will be ok and he will always be beautiful.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been following this thread and I've really admired your determination to do what's right for your boy. You've made logical decisions all the way through and though those decisions didn't end up with him keeping his eye, you've done the right thing by him the whole time, imo.
I really admire you! 

You and Reily are definitely in my thoughts, I've actually found myself thinking about you guys every time I've been messing with Lacey's eye. I'm thinking strong, healing thoughts in your direction. 
Side bonus: now Reily won't be just any ol' paint with blue eyes, he'll be a one eyed-blue eyed paint. Way cooler in my opinion.  You could come up with so many show names/super hero names using those facts, oh man.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive been stalking this thread for a while now and I'm not quite sure what to say. I would love to fly out there tonight and come give Reily a big hug... 
I hope that he feels better soon and I'm sure he will be back to his old self in no time <3


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> Awe Blue BIG HUGS TO YOU AND REILY!!!!! You have both endured an ordeal that I could no where near have handled as well as you did. He will be home soon and you both can heal together. He will be ok and he will always be beautiful.


Thank you! I don't feel like I've been very strong about it all.. I've literally been an emotional wreck this whole time lol. He will always be the most beautiful horse in my eyes 



Wallaby said:


> I've been following this thread and I've really admired your determination to do what's right for your boy. You've made logical decisions all the way through and though those decisions didn't end up with him keeping his eye, you've done the right thing by him the whole time, imo.
> I really admire you!
> 
> You and Reily are definitely in my thoughts, I've actually found myself thinking about you guys every time I've been messing with Lacey's eye. I'm thinking strong, healing thoughts in your direction.
> Side bonus: now Reily won't be just any ol' paint with blue eyes, he'll be a one eyed-blue eyed paint. Way cooler in my opinion.  You could come up with so many show names/super hero names using those facts, oh man.


Thank you! Once the shock rubs off and I get used to him being this way I think I'll have fun with it. Until then... well my friend at work made a 'one eyed horse' joke this morning and I told him next time he made fun of my horse I'd make him one eyed, haha.

And I can't wait to see the looks on peoples faces when they found out a one eyed horse beat em 



happy123 said:


> Ive been stalking this thread for a while now and I'm not quite sure what to say. I would love to fly out there tonight and come give Reily a big hug...
> I hope that he feels better soon and I'm sure he will be back to his old self in no time <3


Thanks Julia  I have no doubt he will be back to his old self in no time.


I'm going out to bring Reily home in a little bit! I"m going WAAY early so I can see my baby. I'm so excited/nervous. I have no idea what to expect. I'll take pictures for those of you who are curious of the recovery (like I was before I had to do this whole ordeal).


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sending prayers & healing vibes to both of you. Love him & believe in him-he'll be fine w/you to guide him.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just read this entire thread and wow, what a journey!

Looking forward to updates on his recovery.

Someone posted some videos awhile back of a 100% blind horse who could navigate ditches, jumps and all sorts of stuff under saddle through voice commands. I'll see if I can find them!

ETA: Here it is!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/amazing-blind-horse-video-makes-you-91217/page3/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

You have been so strong DO NOT let yourself feel any other way. Your horse is so lucky to have someone who loves him so much. He is still the same horse and that's what matters. I look forward to seeing photos of the both of you succeeding in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Gr, sorry the link isn't working. It's titled "Amazing blind horse video makes you cry!" or something like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so happy that Reily is on his way back to being able to do all of his favorite things again  I can't wait for more trail rides!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm just now reading this thread and I wanted to reassure you that your buddy will adjust rapidly and be fine. Friends of ours had a two year old gelding who lost his eye in a freak pasture accident. He rides, responds and acts just like any other horse. If you treat him as normal, and expect him to be normal, you will be surprised at how normal he will be. The fact that he already trusts you will only help.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*SO relieved*

Today was my first day seeing my horse with one eye. I had no idea what to expect, part of me was expecting a different horse altogether. Nope, it's still my Reily boy <3

Here's what I came to at the vet:

Never mind photobucket decided to be a pain and delete my account (what?) I'll make another one and add pictures after this whole block of text.


Needless to say this made me very sad, as it looks like it's taken from a horror movie. I stayed in the stall with him for an hour and a half while I waited for the trailer, only leaving to play fetch with my dog in the corn field for about 10 minutes. He was such a sweetheart and just melted while I pet him and we stood head on head and just waited together.

When the trailer came, getting him home was MUCH easier. He was so relaxed and loaded like his old self, which made me happy as a clam (I was worried this refusal to load would become a habit).

We made the trip fine, and when we came back he was SO SO happy! I brought him to his stall and he instantly perked up. He walked with a pep in his step. He went out to his run, did a couple circles making sure everything(and one) was there, came inside checked his hay, went back outside it was like he was making sure it was all as he left it.

Seeing him so happy just made me grin, and people at the barn now think I'm crazy because I was bouncing with happiness after bringing my horse back with one eye (the two were not related haha)

Then while he was sniffing around his run my dog comes running up acting like a complete dork (two weeks of focusing on the horse means little exercise for the pups..) literally running circles around him and coming VERY close to his bad side at fast speeds (no fear of her running into him, he's her horse and she is very agile and was keeping away) and he didn't blink. Of course I got the dog under control but it just amazed me. There were two dogs in the aisle way making a ruckus that spooked an older horse with two eyes, but Reily didn't blink. I LOVE MY HORSE SO MUCH.

ANYWAY I talked to the vet today too and got some of the grizzly details about his eye. The vet said yesterday the entire cornea ruptured, leaving very little of an eye left at all (the 'casing' wasn't doing it's job). When he removed the eye he biopsied it and came to the conclusion the fungus was VERY ingrained through the ENTIRE eye. What the vet thinks is either a VERY tiny part of the thorn got stuck in his eye and he missed it in the biopsy (as he said, most of the eye was 'out') OR it was juts an out of control fungus with little hope in the first place (he says the locust tree which Reily got stabbed by has some toxins in it that can cause extreme pain and even surgery when it gets on just the skin, for the eye it's much much worse).

BUT the good news- I asked the vet about recovery and riding. The vet says Reily can get started in doing all of his normal activities right away (but I'm giving some time just to be safe) and in two weeks we'll be able to remove sutures and he'll be right back to normal!!

Seeing how much more happy Reily seemed at home really warmed my heart. I LOVE that he is out of pain now, and even though I hate he's missing an eye he doesn't seemed bothered by it at all. This horse is the most remarkable creature I've met.



Sunny said:


> Just read this entire thread and wow, what a journey!
> 
> Looking forward to updates on his recovery.
> 
> ...


WOW that is an AMAZING video!!! LOVE it, thanks for sharing!



Hunter65 said:


> You have been so strong DO NOT let yourself feel any other way. Your horse is so lucky to have someone who loves him so much. He is still the same horse and that's what matters. I look forward to seeing photos of the both of you succeeding in whatever you decide to do!


Thank you, I think I finally realized he's the same horse today  We're already planning for shows again too, I'm so excited to get him back on his feet! (I think he's ready for it too, staying in a stall so long even makes my laid back guy go a little stir crazy in his own way)



Cinnys Whinny said:


> I am so happy that Reily is on his way back to being able to do all of his favorite things again  I can't wait for more trail rides!


Me too! Though I'll probably hold off until the sutures are out... and I'm staying FAR away from any locus trees.



HagonNag said:


> I'm just now reading this thread and I wanted to reassure you that your buddy will adjust rapidly and be fine. Friends of ours had a two year old gelding who lost his eye in a freak pasture accident. He rides, responds and acts just like any other horse. If you treat him as normal, and expect him to be normal, you will be surprised at how normal he will be. The fact that he already trusts you will only help.


Thank you! I'm going to be sure to not expect him to be spooky/different. When I start riding/working with him I'm going to expect just as much as I did before and we'll go from there 

Now to fix photobucket....


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Slightly graphic pictures*

Got it fixed for now!

I'll start with the gross... Here's his eye right now.


















While we waited for the trailer he shared his hay with the puppy  (she was actually sniffing out apple chunks that fell in there from earlier)









He was so relaxed while I sat with and pet him he started going droopy lip hehe.









Back at home with his bud!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Outtatheblue, it's so heartwarming to hear that the homecoming was so awesome! I can just see it how you described it, with him being so joyful to be home! He is going to be fine, and he will kick butt in the show ring! He's a very lucky boy to have such a great owner! 

Pics aren't bad, the 'weirdest' thing for me is to see his eye shaved! I hadn't expected that...! So, it looks like it's all very neat and tidy, except for the little bit of blood. Just like we predicted, it looks like Reily is totally fine with all this. What a good, good boy!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Outtatheblue, it's so heartwarming to hear that the homecoming was so awesome! I can just see it how you described it, with him being so joyful to be home! He is going to be fine, and he will kick butt in the show ring! He's a very lucky boy to have such a great owner!
> 
> Pics aren't bad, the 'weirdest' thing for me is to see his eye shaved! I hadn't expected that...! So, it looks like it's all very neat and tidy, except for the little bit of blood. Just like we predicted, it looks like Reily is totally fine with all this. What a good, good boy!


Thank you! It was amazing to see the difference from the vet to the barn. At the vet he almost seemed depressed. He was always excited to see me and LOVED snuggling, but he was just down... when he came back his head was higher he moved around a little quicker, just the whole difference and obvious happy state made me a little misty eyed.

We've decided for the halloween show this year he's dressing up as a pirate 

I hated the stitches most of all.. look so yuck! Over the next couple of weeks his eye is going to cave in... not sure what to expect there but we will cross that bridge when we get there.

He's surprised me so much.. I was not expecting him to start coping as well as he is so quickly.


Oooh and I forgot a little detail... tomorrow is Reily's birthday  (I try to be a crazy horse person, but I've forgotten his birthday every year except for now!) I'm SO happy he'll be home for it, so I'm going to make carrot cookies and bring bunny ears to the barn so he can 'dress up' for the occasion


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Dressing him as a pirate is a cute idea! Only one suggestion, ha ha - (hope you're ready for this) don't put the pirate eye patch over his good eye!  My husband is blind in one eye and when we were dating, I put my head on his shoulder while he was driving the car, and covered up his good eye. Oops.....

When/if his eye caves in, it will be gradual (I think) and you'll have time to get used to it. Just like with anything or anyone else that isn't 100% perfect, you will look past that to see what a great animal he is, and in the scope of everything else about him, and his huge heart, being short a couple of ounces of eyeball isn't too big a deal! 

I think you're probably right about him being a little depressed at the vet's. He's been in pain 100% of the time he was there, and after the surgery he would have been a little sedated or drugged, and you know he's got to be tired. They don't rest well in unfamiliar surroundings. So, being at home he'll be soooo much happier! Have a good time babying him tomorrow for his birthday!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Dressing him as a pirate is a cute idea! Only one suggestion, ha ha - (hope you're ready for this) don't put the pirate eye patch over his good eye!  My husband is blind in one eye and when we were dating, I put my head on his shoulder while he was driving the car, and covered up his good eye. Oops.....
> 
> When/if his eye caves in, it will be gradual (I think) and you'll have time to get used to it. Just like with anything or anyone else that isn't 100% perfect, you will look past that to see what a great animal he is, and in the scope of everything else about him, and his huge heart, being short a couple of ounces of eyeball isn't too big a deal!
> 
> I think you're probably right about him being a little depressed at the vet's. He's been in pain 100% of the time he was there, and after the surgery he would have been a little sedated or drugged, and you know he's got to be tired. They don't rest well in unfamiliar surroundings. So, being at home he'll be soooo much happier! Have a good time babying him tomorrow for his birthday!


Hehehe your ruined my plan, but fine I'll put the patch on his bad side 

I wish it wouldn't cave in, but it will. The vet said the only thing making it look like there's an 'eye' in there is a result of the surgery and as he heals it will go down.

I think we'll get along quite fine with one eye now. I've just never ever been in a situation like this... or even met anyone who was! This is all unknown territory for me.

I agree he's much happier home. Seeing him light up was the highlight of my day.

I'll keep updating here as the days go by with pictures of his eye.. sort of like a 'timeline' of how a horse heals without an eye for those curious (while I was researching eye removal I couldn't find anything like this, so I figure it might help someone else someday)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is still beautiful! I know... easy for me to say eh?


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> He is still beautiful! I know... easy for me to say eh?


He's always the most beautiful horse to me <3


Oh I am just so happy he is doing better I could care less he has one eye right now. Today I'm going to spoil him rotten. like he hasn't already been spoiled enough... yesterday he started refusing apples because he had so many haha. But I may hop on him and go for a walk around the arena to see how this rehab thing is going to go down.

Can't believe I'm going to be riding my horse again! I was beginning to think it would never happen. But after 3 weeks out of the program, I think he's ready to begin working again


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad he's home & that is making him happier. I didn't know that about locust trees, so thank you for that tip.Enjoy your day w/him & let him know how many people think he's extra special.You were such a trooper through all this-Happy Easter!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

So happy to here reily is home and doing better glad the eye removal is done and over with. He looks happy to be home iam sure your happy to have him home also. Have fun riding your boy and spoiling him. Have a happy easter spirit88.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad he's home & that is making him happier. I didn't know that about locust trees, so thank you for that tip.Enjoy your day w/him & let him know how many people think he's extra special.You were such a trooper through all this-Happy Easter!


Oh they are BAAAD. The vet said a friend of his just got poked in the back with one once and it swelled up so bad he had to get a surgery.
Thank you I will 



spirit88 said:


> So happy to here reily is home and doing better glad the eye removal is done and over with. He looks happy to be home iam sure your happy to have him home also. Have fun riding your boy and spoiling him. Have a happy easter spirit88.


It's all so much easier from here... until I see someone and they go "OMIGOSH what happened!!" all dramatic like. Guess I'll have to get used to that.

Happy Easter to both of you as well!!


I'm making another thread in a minute on the photos forum of all the 'fun' photos, but today was amazing!! My horse was 110% back to himself! (Except maybe alittle more spoiled than before... haha) I made him a little 'cake' to celebrate his birthday and we grazed a little before riding for our first time in three weeks! He was PERFECT (granted we only walked though... hehe). I got on bareback, snaffle bit and no spurs (I ride in spurs for 'fine tuning' but figured we could skip today) and used very little rein and he responded perfect. we wandered around the arena for about 5 minutes and then I got off and we played dress up  (look for my next thread heheheh)


Now for the 'non-fun' photos. Reily had his surgery this Friday, so we are two days after surgery.

Here's his eye today:









Side note... the vet didn't think I would be able to clean, let alone touch his 'eye' for these next two weeks. The day Reily came home I could lightly pet over his eye (didn't want to do anymore) and he hasn't been 'sensitive' in that area when it comes to petting or scratching him.




















Hope everyone has a very happy Easter!! Don't forget to eat some extra chocolate bunnies today


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He's looking so good. I saw him today when I went to give Cinny his meds and lunch. He didn't seem sensitive at all, just rubbed his head ALL over me until my blue shirt turned white with Reily fuz, I was being really careful though because he didn't seem worried about being careful with his eye at all and I didn't want him to accidently rub it and hurt himself. 

He is SUCH a character!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> He's looking so good. I saw him today when I went to give Cinny his meds and lunch. He didn't seem sensitive at all, just rubbed his head ALL over me until my blue shirt turned white with Reily fuz, I was being really careful though because he didn't seem worried about being careful with his eye at all and I didn't want him to accidently rub it and hurt himself.
> 
> He is SUCH a character!


Haha I wore black to the barn yesterday, that was a BAD idea... I came out completely white. If he gets too into your bubble at the barn you can poke his nose so he moves away, just cause he's getting spoiled I don't want him to loose his manners 

He's been pretty good about not rubbing his bad eye around his stall from what I've seen. I put his brand new fly mask on last night as tight as possible to try to protect the eye, and this afternoon when I came out Reily's neighbor had gotten it off of Reily without even unlatching the bottom and had smashed it in their run so now it's all dirty... grrrr.

I figure if I lock Reily in his stall he's going to get so bored he'll probably start rubbing it. The vet said he thought a fly mask wasn't necessary, the only risk the vet was worried about was if Reily tries to open his eye pulling the stitches out sooo.. since I'm more worried about stitches being caught as the fly mask is being pulled off I think we'll be fly maskless for a bit. I wish I could put a fly mask on him though.. especially since his skin burns easier.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Amazing story, thank god Reily's okay!! He's such a cutie  what a strong boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just read through your whole story and wanted to chime in that I am also someone who rode a blind horse for awhile. She had had one eye removed, and was completely blind in the other. She did great in arena work- very trusting in her rider and would go wherever- but equally enjoyed being out on trails. She had a pasture buddy who helped her navigate turnout, but she was perfectly fine to do her own thing too. 

She had been a competitive event in her younger years, but in her retirement, she became an amazing therapy horse for kids with disabilities. And, she had more customized, kid-designed fly masks than any other horse I've ever met 

Good luck with finding your new routine with your boy!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Amazing story, thank god Reily's okay!! He's such a cutie  what a strong boy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I am so glad he's doing so good, he has surprised me so much.



egrogan said:


> Just read through your whole story and wanted to chime in that I am also someone who rode a blind horse for awhile. She had had one eye removed, and was completely blind in the other. She did great in arena work- very trusting in her rider and would go wherever- but equally enjoyed being out on trails. She had a pasture buddy who helped her navigate turnout, but she was perfectly fine to do her own thing too.
> 
> She had been a competitive event in her younger years, but in her retirement, she became an amazing therapy horse for kids with disabilities. And, she had more customized, kid-designed fly masks than any other horse I've ever met
> 
> Good luck with finding your new routine with your boy!


Wow! I can't imagine a horse being blind in two eyes.... what an incredible horse.

Thank you  We're still planning for another show year!


----------



## lbartley (Jul 11, 2014)

I have just read your story. I know it was last posted on two years ago but I was wondering if you still own this horse or how things progressed?

I myself have a one eyed horse. He lost vision in his left eye at a few months old. I broke him in December 2013 and now have a trusting partner. I have found that there is very little difference between a one eyed or two eyed horse. They are a species of survivors for sure.

On another note there is a lady who competes western trial with her horse who is completely blind. I think the horses name is Stormy (if you YouTube it) very inspirational.

I am glad there are people in the world who care enough about their horses to give them a chance.


----------

